# الكلدان :أمة عظيمة



## Servant Of Christ (5 يناير 2012)

*
سلام و نعمة يسوع المسيح معكم ...


كثيرا مانسمع هذا الكلمة لكن القليلون يعرفون
 معنى هذه الكلمة او ماذا يعني ان تكون كلداني
او اشوري وهناك اعتقاد خاطى وغير صحيح بتاتا بان الكلدان والاشورين هم مجرد طائفة مسيحية 

حالها حال باقي الطوائف لباقي الاديان مثل الفريسين والصدوقين لليهود سابقا 
وان الكلدان والاشورين هم قوم عربي يعتنقون المسيحية وينقسمون الى كلداني واشوري 
وسرياني وحتى ارمني لهذا قررت توضيح بعض الامور لمعنى كلمة كلداني ولماذا هي فقط في العراق 

نسمعها ولا يملكلها غير العراقين 

هنا بعض اللمحات السريعة للتاريخ الكلداني:

لقد تيقّنَ علماءُ الآثار مؤخّراً من تواجد شعبٍ في منطقة وسط وجنوب العراق القديم عُرفت تاريخياً بالقطر البحري ، سبقَ وجودَ الشعب السومري بما يقربُ من ثلاثة قرون ، كان يعيشُ حياةً حضارية في المدن التي أنشأها ، ومن أشهرها : كيش ، اور ، اوروك واريدو ، سمّى العالِم والمؤرخ الكبير لاندزبيركَر Landsberger ذلك الشعب بالفراتيين الأوائل ، وقد سمّاه بهذا الاسم أيضاً بعضُ المؤرخين العراقيين ،وفي المدوّنات الرافدية القديمة ، وردتٌ تسمية سكان العصر البابلي القديم < كلدايي : ܟܠܕܝܐ> وهي التسمية التي سمّاهم بها العلاّمة المطران يعقوب اوجين منا في مُعجمه الشهير ( دليل الراغبين - قاموس كلداني = عربي ) وسمّى لغتهم < كلديثا : ܟܠܕܝܬܐ> وانتسابَهم الجغرافي واللغوي < كلدَيُوثا : ܟܠܕܝܘܬܐ> وامتهم < بَثٌ كلدايي : ܒܪܬܟܠܕܝܐ> الامة الكلدانية ص. 338 . أما الكتاب المقدس العهد القديم ، فقد سمّاهم باسم كسديم أو كشديم ، وكلتا اللفظتين تعنيان ( الجبابرة أو المُنتصِرين ) وباللغة الاغريقية دعاهم أبناء اليونان وباقي الاوروبيين < كالدْيَنس : Chaldeans > وترجمَها العربُ الى < الكلدان > وبهذه اللفظة اعتمدَتْها ترجماتُ الكتاب المقدس العربية .

إذاً كان موطن الكلدان الأصلي في وسط وجنوب بلاد ما بين النهرين وسواحل الخليج الكلدي ( الخليج العربي ) منذ عهودٍ سحيقة ، وكانوا مجموعات بشرية كثيرة العدد جداً تتشكَّلُ مِن قبائل عديدة يتزعَّمُ كُلَّ فبيلة الرئيسُ الأكبر فيها يُطلق عليه لقب ( الملك ) ، يقول بطرس نصري في كتابه ذخيرة الأذهان / الجزء الثاني ص . 24 - 25 < إن أول دولةٍ ظهرت بعد الطوفان هي الدولة الكلدانية
- 1881 ق . م ) وجَعلَ مِن بابل عاصمةً لها مُستقِلَّةً عن سُلطة سُلالة اور الثالثة ، ويؤيِّدُ ذلك المؤرخ هاري ساكز في كتابه / عظمة بابل / ترجمة الدكتور عامر سليمان ص. 90 < في العام الثامن والعشرين مِن حُكم شمس ايلونا بنِ حمورابي ، حَدَثت ثورة في جنوب البلاد بمنطقة الأهوار المعروفة ببلاد البحر والتي لم يستطِع إخضاعَها ، ونتيجةً لذلك ظهَرَت سُلالة القطر البحري وسيطرَت على البلاد السومرية أثناءً حُكمِها الذي ناهزَ المئَتي عام .

إعتمد الكلدانُ قبل العهد الامبراطوري نظامَ الممالك ، حيث تُشيرُ المصادر التاريخية الى قيام ممالكَ عديدة قوية منذ الجيل الحادي عشر قبل الميلاد ، ولم يتوَحَّدوا في الزمن الغابر تحت راية دولة عُظمى ليخلقوا لهم كياناً سياسياً كبيراً إلاّ في الربعِ الأخير من القرن السابع قبل الميلاد ، وكانت ممالكُهم تشغَلُ مساحات شاسعة مِن وسطِ وجنوبِ بلاد ما بين النهرين ( العراق الحالي ) بالإضافة الى جنوب غربي ايران وكافة سواحل الخليج وجُزُره ، وكانت جزيرة الدَيلمون أكبر تلك الجُزُر وتُسمّى اليوم ( البحرين ) ، وجزيرة ( فيلكا ) التابعة لدولة الكويت حالياً ، واسم هذه الجزيرة مُشتَقٌ من لفظة كلدانية ( بَلكا أو بَلكَوثا ) وتفسيرُها بالعربية ( المُنتصف ) وسُمِّيَت بهذا الاسم لموقِعِها الوسطي بين البر والبحر الكلدانيين ، وكان يُطلَقُ على بلاد الكلدان في الزمن السابق للقرن الحادي عشر قبل الميلاد ( بلاد البحر ) نَظراً لكثرة أهوارها وبُحَيراتِها ، وجاء ذِكرُ هذه التسمية في حَوليات الملك الآشوري ( تُوكَلتي نينورتا الأول 1245 - 1208 ق . م ) وكذلك على عهدِ الملك ( تَكلَتبيلاصَّر الأول 1115 - 1076 ق . م ) ، بينما وردت تسميتُها في حوليات الملك الآشوري ( آشورناصربال الثاني 882 - 860 ق . م ) ( بلاد الكلدان ) و ( بحر الكلدان ) وهي تَرِدُ في الوثائق الآشورية لأول مرة ، حيث يتحدَّث الملك شلمَنَصَّر الثالث أيضاً في حولياته عن شعبٍ اسمه الكلدان ، وأشار أنه ساعدَ حلفاءَه البابليين بإرساله إليهم قواتٍ عسكرية لدعمهم ضِدَّ تهديدات الكلدان والآراميين للدولة البابلية ، وأنه قد أغار على بلاد ( كلديا ) .
إن أهمَّ الممالك الكلدانية القوية التي قامت في جنوب ما بين النهرين في مطلع القرن الحادي عشر قبل الميلاد كانت التالية:

1- مملكة بيث - ياقين : Beth -Yakin كانت عاصمتُها دور - ياقين : Dur - Yakin ( تَل اللحم حالياً / بين الناصرية والبصرة )وتشمُل رُقعتُها الحَوضَ الأسفلَ مِن الفرات وشواطيءِ الخليج وجُزُره حتى الخليج العُماني ، أشهر ملوكِها كان الملك ( مردوخ بلادان 733 - 710 ق . م ) ، احتلَّ سنة 733 ق . م مدينة بابل الواقعة تحت الهيمنة الآشورية ، ونودِيَ به ملكاً على الدولة البابلية ، تَمَيَّزَ بالقوة والعزيمة فقام بتوحيد كافة الممالك والقبائل الكلدانية في مملكة مُتحدة واحدة ، مؤكِّداً استقلالَ بابل السياسي وحَقَّها الشرعي في حُكم البلاد البابلية ، ولكن الملك الآشوري ( سركَون الثاني 722 - 705 ) انتصر عليه عام721 ق . م واستعاد بابل منه ، كانت مملكة بيث - ياقين أكبر وأقوى الممالك الكلدانية ، ومِن بين أبنائها ظهر أغلبُ ملوك الكلدان في العهد البابلي الحديث ( عهد الامبراطورية الكلدانية 626 - 539 ق . م ) .

2 - مملكة بيث - دَكّوري : Beth- Dakkuri كان موقعُها في حَوض الفرات الى الجنوب مِن مملكة بابل ، تمتدُّ مساحتُها مِن مدينة بورسيبا ( برس نمرود حالياً / جنوب الحلة ) من الشمال وحتى حدود مدينة اوروك ( الوركاء ) من الجنوب . تَعَرَّضت لحَملةٍ عسكرية من قبل الملك الآشوري أسَرحَدون ، تَمَّ فيها سَلبُها وأسرُ ملكِها شمش-ابني . 

3 - مملكة كَمبولو : Gumbulo وعاصمتها ( دور- ابيهار Dur-Abihar وبدورها كانت ضحية الحملة العسكرية الأسَرحدونية التي شَنَّها أسَرحدون عليها وعلى مملكة بيث- دَكّوري .

4 - مملكة بيث - شيلاني : Beth-Shilani عاصمتُها ( سَر أنابا Sar-Anaba ) في سنة 732 ق . م قاد الملكُ الآشوري ( تَكلّتبيلاصَّر الثالث 745 - 727 ق . م ) حملةً عسكرية على عاصمتِها سَر أنابا ، قُتِلَ خلالها ملكُها وسُبيَ خمسةٌ وخمسون ألفاً من أبنائها الكلدان ورُحلوا الى البلاد الآشورية .

5 - مملكة بيث - أموكاني : Beth-Amukani عاصمتُها ( شيبيا Shipia ) الواقعة في حَوض دجلة الأسفل ، كانت تحتضِنُ بالإضافة الى قبائل أموكاني قبائل الفوقودو ( بْقيذي ) كان الملك ( نابو موكِن زيري ) مؤسِّسُ سُلالة بابل العاشرة أحدَ أبنائها ، تسنَّمَ عرش بابل عام 731 ق . م .

6 - مملكة بيث - شعالي : Beth-Shaali عاصمتُها ( دور- ايلاتا Dur-Elata ) وقد شملَتها حملة تَكلَتبيلاصَّر الثالث العسكرية التي قادها عام 732 ق . م ضِدَّها وضِدَّ مملكة بيث - شيلاني حيث أسِرَ من سُكّانِها خمسين ألفاً وأربعمِئَة فردٍ ورَحَّلهم الى المناطق الآشورية .

وقد أشارت المصادر التاريخية ومنها ( مجلة لغة العرب / للأب أنستاس الكرملي / المُجلَّد الأول ) بأن الكلدان عموماً ، كانت ممالكُهم تَزهرُ بوضعٍ اقتصادي مُزدَهِر ، لا يعرف الفقرُ إليها سبيلاً ، يجنون أرباحاً هائلة مِمّا تَدُرُّه عليهم أراضيهم الوافرةُ الخِصب بفضل المياه التي يَرفُدُها النهران الخالدان دجلة والفُرات ، فكانت غِلالُ مزروعاتهم وأشجارهم غَزيرةً ومناطقُ الكلأ واسعةً ، أتاحت لهم اقتناءَ أعدادٍ كبيرة جداً من قطعان الماشية والأبقار والبِغال والحَمير والخيل ، ولم تَكُن تجارتُهم أقلَّ ازدهاراً مِن زراعتِهم ، فكان أبناؤهم يركبون البحر بمهارةٍ لا يُجاريهم بها مُنافسٌ ، وتًشيرُ بعضُ اللوحات الآثارية المُكتشفة الى تجارةٍ رائجة كانت تجري مع الأقطار الشرقية بصورةٍ متواصلة ، تتبادلُ بها البضائعُ عن طريق مُقايضة مُنتجاتِها الزراعية والحيوانية بالمعادن المتوفرة لدى تلك البلدان . لقد حافظت هذه الممالكُ القبلية على استقلالها وديمومَتِها زَمناً قارب الخمسمائة عاماً .

-----------------

أفتخر أنك كلداني : 

من ابرز الامور التي تدعو الكلداني ان يفتخر بامته الكلدانية وبإنتماءه القومي الكلداني وتجعله متباهيآ بذلك الانتماء بين الامم والشعوب ، هي تلك الخصال التي ترتقي من حيث قيمها وجوهرها الانساني والحضاري الى درجة استحالة الكلام في التاريخ والحضارات العريقة التي عرفها الانسان من دون ذكر الامة الكلدانية وحضارتها وعلومها وثقافتها العريقة التي اغنت الحضارة الانسانية وطورتها لما هو خير البشرية . فكانوا الكلدانيون موجودين في الازمنة الغابرة ، وتمتد جذورهم الى ما قبل التاريخ المدون للبشرية ، و يكاد التاريخ الرافدي القديم بهم يفتتح صفحاته ، وبهم ايضآ ختمها في 539 ق . م كآخر دولة او نظام وطني حكم وادي الرافدين ، فبكل رحابة صدر ندعوكم لكي نستأنس معآ بتلك الخصال الكلدانية الراقية التي يتحسسها الفرد الكلداني ويتمتع بها عندما تلقى على مسامعه :



1 – التسمية الكلدانية مقدسة ومصانة في الكتاب المقدس:


لا نشير هنا الى تصنيف تسمية ( الكلدان ) او ( الكلدانية ) من حيث معناها او منشأها الزمني او مدلولها القومي أو المفهوم التاريخي والبشري الذي تدل عليه ، لآن تغطية جزء من تفاصيل تلك الامور تحتاج الى مجلدات كثيرة للكتابة عنها ، ولكن ما يهمنا من تلك التسمية في مقالنا هذا هو ذلك الجانب الاسمى والارقى الذي شغلته ، ألا وهو الكتاب المقدس الذي لا يعلو ولا يسمو عليه شيء ، فأول ذكر للتسمية الكلدانية في الكتاب المقدس كان من خلال مدينة اور الكلدانية التي تقع على نهر الفرات في جنوب العراق ، حيث من مواليدها اختار الله احد ابناءها ليكون ( ابآ لجميع الذين يؤمنون )( رو 4 – 11 ) وهو ابينا ابراهيم الذي ولد وعاش مع والده تارح في تلك المدينة الكلدانية ، الله خاطب ابينا ابراهيم في مدينة اور الكلدانية ومنها تلقى دعوة الخروج الى كنعان عبر حاران ، كما نقرأ في سفر التكوين 11 ( 31 واخذ تارح ابرام ابنه ولوطا بن هاران ابن ابنه وساراي كنته امرأة ابرام ابنه. فخرجوا معا من اور الكلدانيين ليذهبوا الى ارض كنعان. فأتوا الى حاران واقاموا هناك. ) وقد اكد ذلك الوحي الالهي على فم استفانوس شهيد المسيحية الاول كما هو مذكور في اعمال الرسل 7 : 2 – 4 ( 2 فقال ايها الاخوة والآباء اسمعوا. ظهر اله المجد لابينا ابراهيم وهو في ما بين النهرين قبلما سكن في حاران 3 – وقال له اخرج من ارضك ومن عشيرتك وهلم الى الارض التي اريك‏. 4 فخرج حينئذ من ارض الكلدانيين وسكن في حاران. ومن هناك نقله بعد ما مات ابوه الى هذه الارض التي انتم الآن ساكنون فيها. ) .وايضآ نقرأ في سفر التكوين 11 – 28 (28 ومات هاران قبل تارح ابيه في ارض ميلاده في اور الكلدانيين. )) كل هذه التأكيدات تدل على ان اصل ومنبع ابو المؤمنين ، ابينا ابراهيم هو من الامة الكلدانية ومن الديار الكلدانية ، فكيف لا يفتخر الكلداني او يتباهى بأن يتكنى بالتسمية الكلدانية المقرونة بأسم ابنها البار ، ابينا ابراهيم الذي اختاره الله لكي يعطيه المواعيد المقدسة .


2- الزمان :



احتار العلماء بزمان الكلدانيين لقدمهم والكل متفق ان زمانهم سبق التاريخ المدون وعلى يدهم وفي زمانهم د وّن التاريخ ، وهم الذين فصلوا الزمان وقسموا السنة الى اشهر فأسابيع فأيام والايام الى ساعات والساعات الى دقائق والدقائق الى ثواني، فكيف لا يفتخر الكلداني بامته الكلدانية التي اخضعت الزمان وفصلّت منه اوقاتآ لتنظيم حياة البشر . وبمناسبة ذكر الساعة اتساءل ، اذا كان اليوم يتكون من 24 ساعة ، لماذا آلة حساب الوقت والتي نسميها الساعة قسمت الى 12 رقم فقط ؟ نعم انه التقليد الذي ظل جاريآ ومصانآ منذ ان قسموا اجداد الكلدانيين القدامى اليوم الى 12 ساعة التي كان مقدارها آنذاك ضعف ساعتنا الحالية ، فكيف لا يفتخرالكلداني بأجداده الكلدانيين الذين فصلوا الزمان ليلائم كل زمان ومكان ولكل البشرية .


3- المكان:


لا اذهب ابعد من التواجد السومري حيث اقول : يكفي الكلدانيين انهم جاوروا السومريين في جنوب وادي الرافدين ليكونوا من السكان الأصليين لعراق اليوم ، اما عاصمتهم فكانت مدينة بابل العظيمة فليس غريبآ ان ينسبوا الى عاصمتهم المقدسة او كما يقول ديدروس الصقلي ( ان الكلدان هم قدامى البابليين لا بل الأقدم بينهم ) ، ويزيدهم فخرآ انهم الورثة الحقيقيين للسومريين والاكاديين والدليل ان مدينة اور السومرية العريقة والاكادية فيما بعد صارت تعرف في القرن السادس ق . م بحسب التوراة الذي كتب في تلك الفترة ب أور الكلدانيين ، وفي سنة 612 ق . م مارس كامل سيادتهم على كل ارض وادي الرافدين ، وتواجدهم اليوم هو امتداد طبيعي لمسيرة الانسان الكلداني على هذه الارض ، امام هذه الاصالة والعراقة ، كيف لا يفتخر الكلداني بل لا يتمنى المرء ان يتكنى بالكلداني ؟ .



4- سرجون الكلداني :



سرجون ، هذا الاسم الذي يحمله بكل فخر واعتزاز الكثيرين من ابناء شعبنا تيمنآ بالملك سرجون الاكدي الذي وهو في قمة النشوة وفي قمة فخره واعتزازه بمملكته كان قد سماها بـ امبراطورية الكلدان العظيمة ، فكيف يسمي امبراطوريته بالكلدانية أو يعطي فخره واعتزازه ا للكلدان ان لم يكن هو اصلآ كلداني ؟، لأنه لا احد يعطي فخره للغريب ، إذن كان سرجون كلداني القومية واكدي المنشأ ، فهنيئآ وفخرآ لكل شخص يحمل اسم سرجون الكلداني الأصل .



5- فاتحة وخاتمة التاريخ القديم تمتا بالكلدان :



نقرأ عن الطوفان الذي يسمى بطوفان نوح ، ان اغرق كل الأرض واهلك من عليها ، إذ لم ينج منهم غير نوح واهل بيته ، أي لم يعد هناك قبيلة او دولة او نظام حكم ، كل شيء مسح وزال من الوجود وكأن التاريخ القديم على الارض قد انتهى ولم يعاود نشاطه الا بعد ان تراجعت المياه عن وجه الأرض وتكاثر البشر مجددآ ، وهنا يخبرنا الكتاب المقدس ان اول دولة نشأت بعد الطوفان كانت في بابل الكلدانية التي حكمها نمرود الجبار ، إذ يقول الكتاب المقدس عنه ((10 وَكَانَ ابْتِدَاءُ مَمْلَكَتِهِ بَابِلَ وَأَرَكَ وَأَكَّدَ وَكَلْنَةَ، فِي أَرْضِ شِنْعَارَ. ))( تك 10 : 10 ). وايضآ آخر دولة رافدية وطنية حكمت في العراق كانت ايضآ من نصيب الكلدانيين ، فبعد قضائهم على دولة اشور بين عامي 612 – 609 ق . م خضعت بلاد وادي الرافدين للحكم الكلداني الى عام 539 ق . م حيث سقطت الدولة الكلدانية الوطنية الحاكمة على يد كورش العيلامي الذي اخضع عاصمة الكلدانيين ( بابل ) لحكمه ، فكما كانت بابل مركز اول مملكة وطنية نشأت في وادي الرافدين بعد الطوفان كذلك كانت آخر عاصمة وطنية في وادي الرافدين سقطت بيد الغرباء ، فكيف لا يفتخر الكلداني بأمته الكلدانية التي احتوت كامل التاريخ القديم المسمى بالتاريخ ما قبل الميلاد ووضعته بين دفتي تاريخها العظيم ؟ .



6- الكلدان امة حرة ولا ترضى بالغزاة



لا يوجد شعب عانى من غزوات وظلم الشعوب الاخرى مثل ما عانوه الكلدانيين ، وايضآ لا يوجد شعب قام بثورات تحررية ضد المحتلين الغزاة مثل ما قام به الكلدانيين ..


ما بين نشوء اول دولة كلدانية بعد الطوفان وآخرها في 612 ق . م تعد بالاف السنين ، وخلال هذه الفترة الطويلة تعرضت الديار الكلدانية الى الكثير الكثير من المآسي والمحن الانسانية الفظيعة نتيجة الغزوات العدوانية المتتالية عليها ، فبعد اقامة اول دولة كلدانية في بابل بعد الطوفان تعرضت لغزو واحتلال العيلاميين ثم عادوا الكلدانيين وحرروا بلادهم من ذلك الغزوولكن سرعان ما اضطروا للدخول في الكثير من الحروب الدفاعية التحررية والتي دامت حوالي الف سنة مع الاشوريين الى ان تكللت بالنصر النهائي عليهم سنة 612 ق.م غير ان العيلاميين عادوا سنة 539 ق . م وغزوا الديار الكلدانية ورغم قيام الكلدانيين بعدة ثورات ولكنهم لم يستطيعوا مجابهة قوة العيلاميين وطردهم من الديار الكلدانية لذلك بقيت تحت سيطرة الغزاة العيلاميين الى ان تم طردهم من قبل الجيوش العربية الاسلامية التي اخضعت ولا زال كل الديار الكلدانية تحت حكمها المباشر ، صحيح أنه لم يعد بمقدورالكلدانيين تجييش الجيوش لتحرير ديارهم عسكريآ ولكنهم حافظوا على هويتهم وتاريخهم وحضارتهم و تقاليدهم وعاداتهم وخصائصهم واصالتهم الرافدية واهمها تسميتهم القومية الكلدانية ، و لم يرضوا في اي وقت من الاوقات ان يكونوا سلبيين او انعزاليين عن الظروف المحيطة بهم فكان لهم حضور مؤثر وفعال في كل مرافق الدولة العراقية وعلى كل المستويات وفي كل الازمنة وسارت عجلة الكلدانية وتعددت المكاسب والانتصارات ومنها ، تثبيت التسمية الكلدانية في الدستور ، وتجميع كل الاحزاب والتنظيمات الكلدانية تحت خيمة واحدة وهي اتحاد القوى الكلدانية والاهم من كل ذلك هو ايقاظ الوعي القومي الكلداني لدى ابناء امتنا الكلدانية ، فكيف لا يفتخر الكلداني بقوميته الكلدانية وهو يرى الشموخ الكلداني الذي كان وسيبقى كالجبل لا يهزه ريح او سلوك اعوج .



7- العلوم والمعارف الكلدانية :-



ليس ممكنآ لأي شخص ومهما وصل علمه وفكره وابحاثه ان يدعي انه يلم بكافة العلوم والمعارف والفنون التي عرفها ومارسها الكلدانيون ، وفي مقالي هذا ايضآ لن ادخل في التفاصيل العلمية التي كانت بحوزة الكلدانيين كالعلوم الطبية والصيدلانية حيث ثبت استعمال حوالي 250 نوع من الحشائش في العلاجات الطبية لديهم ، والهندسية مثل اكتشافهم للعلاقة التي تسمى اليوم بنظرية فيثاغورس والرياضيات كإيجاد نظام خاص بالعد وتنظيم الوقت من خلال تحديد رأس السنة الجديدة وتقسيمها الى شهور فأيام فساعات ودقائق وثواني ومعرفتهم عن حركة النجوم والمسافة التي تفصل بينها ومواقعها وعن عدد دورات القمر حول الشمس وبراعتهم ومهارتهم في الهندسة المعمارية التي توجت ببناء جنائن المعلقة والتي حسبت كواحدة من عجائب الدنيا السبعة . وغيرها الكثير الكثير من العلوم والمعارف التي شهد لهم بها العلماء والباحثين والمختصين بالتاريخ القديم وخاصة تاريخ وادي الرافدين ، فكيف لا يفتخر الكلداني بأجداده الكلدانيين الذين كانوا اول من اسس دعائم العلوم الانسانية الاساسية .



8- قالوا وكتبوا عن الكلدانيين :-



أ- الوحي المقدس في سفر التكوين الذي كتب قبل مجي السيد المسيح وقبل ظهور المذاهب المسيحية بالاف السنين يخبرنا بالنصوص الكريمة التي تذكر التسمية الكلدانية بصريح العبارة وهي ( ...بابل بهاء الممالك وزينة فخر الكلدانيين ..."اشعياء 13-19") و(...فخرجوا معا من اور الكلدانيين ليذهبوا الى ارض كنعان..."التكوين 11-31 ) وايضآ ( ... فخرج حينئذ من ارض الكلدانيين وسكن في حاران ..." اعمال الرسل 7 ، 2- 4 " ) فكيف يدعي البعض أن الكلدانية مذهب مسيحي ، في الوقت الذي ذكرت التسمية قبل الاف السنين من ظهور المسيحية ؟ انها محنة العقل لدى كل من يصدق مثل هذه السذاجات .



ب ـ تقول الدكتورة مارغريت روثن في كتابها ( علوم الكلدانيين ) ترجمة الاب يوسف حبي ، بأن الكلدان هم اوائل البابليين او الاقدم بين البابليين .



ج – جاء في معجم المصطلحات والاعلام في العراق القديم لمؤلفه حسن النجفي ص 127 ، أن سركون الأكدي لدى تأسيسه امبراطوريته سمّاها " امبراطورية الكلدان العظيمة " .



د – وصف الأب انستاس الكرملي في كتابه ( لغة العرب ) ص 58 ، بأن الكلدان أمة عظيمة قديمة الرئاسة نبيهة الملوك كان منها النماردة الجبابرة الذين اولهم نمرود الجبار ( نمرود بن كوش بن حام ).


هـ - ورد في كتاب ( مدارس العراق قبل الاسلام ) للمؤرخ روفائيل بابو اسحق ص 8 ، ان الكلدان هم أسبق الأقوام في وضع الكتابة على طريقة التهجئة ثم انتشر اسلوبهم بين الأشوريين والأرمن والشعوب الاخرى المجاورة كالفرس والميديين .



و - ورد في ( مقدمة في تاريخ الحضارات القديمة ) للمؤرخ طه باقر في الصفحات


أسّس منذ القرن الثامن عشر قبل الميلاد 74 – 494 – 548 الكلدان شعب سكن شواطيء الخليج ،


أو قبله سُلالة القطر البحري التي عرفت بسُلالة الامراء ... ) والسؤال للذين ينعتون الكلدانية بالمذهب المسيحي ، هل كان هناك مذاهب مسيحية في القرن الثامن عشر قبل الميلاد ؟.



ز– وينعت العلاّمة المطران يعقوب اوجين منا في معجمه الشهير " دليل الراغبين " الكلدان بأمة حيث يقول ( الامة الكلدانية ).



ك – يقول جورج روو أبرز المؤرخين الثقاة في كتابه " العراق القديم " ص 479 ( بالرغم من معرفة اليونانيين بالكلدان واعجابهم بعلمهم الفلكي ألحقوا بالكلدان الكثير من الأذى من حيث تشويه سمعتهم بسبب ترجمتهم لعِلمهم وفق معرفتهم المحدودة المستوى قياسآ بمستوى علماء بابل ) .


ل – ويكتب عن الكلدانيين عبدالرزاق الحسني فيقول " انهم هادئون وادعون متفاهمون مع الاكثرية المسلمة مخلصون للحكم الوطني ميالون الى الثقافة والتطور ، يشغل لفيف منهم مناصب كبيرة في بعض دواوين الحكومة ، ويتعاطى الباقون الصناعة والتجارة والزراعة ولبعضهم رغبة في العلم والفن .



9- الكلدان أمة احتوت الكثير من الشعوب



نقرأ في كتاب " تاريخ الكلدان " لمؤلفه ابلحد افرام ساوا القول ( ...يذكر ارسطو وكذلك بطليموس ، بأن الكلدان ودار مملكتهم كلوذاي من بلاد ما بين النهرين واليها اضيفوا ومنهم ( النينويون ، الاشوريون ، الارمان ( الاراميين ) ، الجرامقة ، النبط ، وأهل السواد )( المسعودي – الاشراف والتنبيه ص 68 ).



10 – الكلدان من اصول الأمم :-



يقول المسعودي في كتابه الاشراف والتنبيه ص1 ( ذكرت الاخبار عن بدء العالم والخلق وتفرقهم على الارض والممالك والبر والبحر في القرون البائدة والامم الخالية كالهند والصين والكلدان ). .. وقال من عنى باخبار الامم وبحث سيرة الاجيال بأن اصول الامم في سالف الزمان سبعة هم ( الفرس ، الكلدان ، اليونان ، القبط ، الترك ، الهند ، الصين ) ( نفس المصدر السابق )


- الأيمان :-

المؤرخ اوبنهايم عندما قال في كتابه " بلاد ما بين النهرين " ان علم الفلك الكلداني كان من الشهرة بالنسبة للكلدان حتى اصبح مرادفآ لاسمهم ... ولشهرة التنجيم البابلي اطلق عليه " العلم الكلداني .))) لم يكن يعرف ان ذلك كان ترتيب إلهي للأمة الكلدانية التي اختيرت للتخصص بتلك العلوم لتكون قادرة على معرفة اسرار النجوم وحركتها واتجاهها وتوقيتها لتكون متهيئة على تنفيذ أمر السماء باتباع النجم الذي سيرشدهم الى مكان ولادة السيد المسيح .
ففي الايام الاولى لميلاد السيد المسيح كانت السماء قد بشرت الكلدانيين كأول شعب وأمة بميلاد مخلص البشرية ، فأمرتهم ان يتبعوا النجم ، وبكل حرص وسرور وفرح حملوا هداياهم ومارسوا علومهم الفلكية بمتابعة النجم الذي ارشدهم الى مكان ولادة السيد المسيح له المجد ، وطبيعي جدا ان يكونوا اولئك الكلدانيين اول من آمن بالسيد المسيح وايضآ ان يكونوا وهم بطريق عودتهم الى ديارهم الكلدانية اول من بشّر بولادة المخلّص وبواسطتهم كان اول انتشار للايمان المسيحي في بلاد وادي الرافدين ، فكيف لا يفتخر الكلداني بتسميته الكلدانية التي ذكرها الوحي المقدس للإشارة الى الأمة الكلدانية التي اعطيت لها الوعود المقدسة من خلال ابنها البار ابراهيم الذي خرج من اور الكلدانيين ( التكوين 11 – 31 ) ليكون ( ابو المؤمنين )(رومية 4- 11 ) وقد تحقق ذلك عندما آمن بني قومه الكلدانيين اولآ بالسيد المسيح .

ان ما ذكرته كان جزء يسير جدآ من كنز كبير وضخم من الامور الحضارية والعلمية والانسانية التي تجعل الانسان الكلداني 
دائم الافتخار بحضارته و بأمته الكلدانية العريقة ، فهنيئآ لكل كلداني بما انعم الرب عليه من تسمية قومية عزيزة و تاريخ مشرّف مجيد وحضارة انسانية نبيلة وعلوم مبدعة وايمان مسيحي كاثوليكي عميق . حقآ الكلدانية كانت ولا تزال مفخرة لأهلها وللانسان العراقي في كل زمان ومكان وعبر كل التاريخ البشري ، 

--------------------------
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (5 يناير 2012)

*ماذا تكلم المسيح؟ ..

--------------------------


يقول علماء الكتاب المقدس أنها اللغة السريانية، وهي إحدى اللغات السامية الشمالية، وتسمى أحياناً الكلدانية، حسب ما ورد عنها في قاموس الكتاب المقدس. وإن لفظة "الآرامية"، ربما جاءت من اسم "آرام" أحد أبناء سام بن نوح (تكوين 10: 22-23 و1 أخبار 1: 17) ونسله الآراميين الذين سكنوا في أرض آرام. وإن كلمة أرام الأكادية تعني "أراموا" أو "رومو" أي الأرض المرتفعة.


ولقد تكلم المسيح الآرامية بالرغم من إنه سكن فلسطين لأنها اللغة التي كانت سائدة آنذاك، وكانت تمتد من جبال لبنان إلى ما وراء الفرات في الشرق، ومن جبال طوروس في الشمال إلى دمشق وما وراءها في الجنوب، وكان يطلق على هذه المنطقة اسم سوريا حسب ما ورد في الترجمة السبعينية للكتاب المقدس، ويشير قاموس الكتاب المقدس إلى أنه اكتُشفت في سوريا وآسيا الصغرى (تركيا) نقوش آرامية على النقود والأوزان وكذلك في آشور وبابل، كما وجدت كتابات آرامية على أوراق البردي والرقوق التي اكتشفت في مصر ويرضع تاريخها إلى خمسمائة عام قبل الميلاد. ويظهر من الكتابات أن الآرامية كانت اللغة السائدة في ميادين السياسة والتجارة، ليس في الدول الآرامية فحسب بل في عدت مناطق في الشرق الأوسط قديماً. وقد طلب ممثلي الملك حزقيا من الآشوريين الذين كانوا يحاصرون أورشليم أن يتكلموا بالآرامية (2ملوك 18: 26 وإشعياء 36: 11).



وتوجد أجزاء أرامية مطولة في عزرا 4: 8 إلى 6: 18 و7: 12-26) وهي عبارة عن قرارات أصدرها الملك الفارسي. وكذلك ورد في سفر دانيال جزء كبير بالآرامية في الإصحاح الثاني القسم الثاني من الآية 4 إلى الإصحاح 7: 28. ويظن البعض أن هناك بعض آثار للآرامية في غير هذه من أسفار العهد القديم.


ولما حُمل اليهود إلى السبي البابلي، أخذوا في استعمال اللغة الآرامية التي حلت محل اللغة العبرية كلغة للتخاطب في شئون الحياة اليومية، كما نجد في سفر نحميا 8: 8 إشارة إلى هذا. فقد وجد الشعب أنه لابد له من تفسير الكتاب في الآرامية حتى يكن فهمه، واستتبع ذلك استخدام اليهود للحروف الآرامية المربعة "اللاسطرنجيلية" أي لغة الإنجيل أو حرف الإنجيل بدل الكتابة الفينيقية القديمة.


ويشير قاموس الكتاب المقدس أيضاً إلى أنه يمكن تقسيم اللهجة الآرامية إلى قسمين: الآرامية الشرقية، وهي اللغة السريانية المتداولة في كنائس الآشوريين والكلدان حتى اليوم والآرامية الغربية وهي اللغة السريانية المتداولة في طقوس كنائس السريان الأرثوذكس، والسريان الكاثوليك والموارنة حتى اليوم. أما اللهجات الآرامية الشرقية فكانت تشمل:

1 - آرامية التلمود البابلي.

2 - المندعية (المندية):

3 - السريانية: وهي لهجة الرها التي أصبحت فيما بعد لغة الكنائس المسيحية التي تتكلم الآرامية في سوريا وفيما بين النهرين. وهي ما تزال مستعملة حتى اليوم في الحياة اليومية من قِبَل السريان في طور عبدين، جنوب شرقي تركيا، وفي بعض المدن السورية وبعض بلاد المهجر

أما الآرامية الغربية فكانت تشمل اللهجات الآتية:


1 - الأرامية الكتابية - وهي لغة الأجزاء الآرامية الموجودة في العهد القديم.

2 - الآرامية اليهودية التي وجدت بعد أمام العهد القديم وهذه تشمل:

أ - كلمات آرامية (سريانية) وردت في العهد الجديد في كتابات يوسيفوس المؤرخ اليهودي

ب - آرامية الترجوم أو الترجمات، وهي عبارة عن ترجمات وتفسيرات لأسفار العهد القديم من العبرانية إلى الآرامية.


ج - فصول موجودة في كتب التقليد اليهودية وهي "المشنا" و"الجمارا" و"المدراشيم".

3 - الآرامية السامرية.


4 - الآرامية النبطية نسبة إلى الأنباط.



5 - آرامية بلمبرا - أي تدمر (وتدمر كلمة سريانية تعني الأعجوبة).


6 - الآرامية المسيحية الفلسطينية.


7 - آرامية معلولا وبعض قرى القلمون في سوريا، مثل بخعه، جبعدين وصيدنايا وغيرها.

وبالإضافة إلى أن اللغة الآرامية كانت اللغة المتبعة في زمن المسيح والمتبعة أيضاً بين الناس كانت اللغة العبرية هي لغة المثقفين من رجال الدين اليهود، فهناك أيضاً عدة مراجع لاهوتية تؤكد أن المسيح تكلم الآرامية. ونلاحظ أن بعض العبارات التي وردت على لسان المسيح ما زالت تُقرأ بكلماتها الآرامية ثم تتبع عادة ترجمتها بالعربية أو غيرها مثل



عندما كان المسيح معلقاً على الصليب صرخ: "ألوي، ألوي، لما شبقتني؟" ( مرقس 15: 24). أي إلهي إلهي لماذا تركتني؟


وعندما أقام المسيح ابنة رئيس المجمع أمسك بيدها وقال: "طليثا قومي" (مرقس 5: 41). أي يا صبية قومي. فقامت الصبية ومشت. فكلمة طليثا كلمة سريانية تعني صبية كما أن كلمة طليا تعني صبي. وهناك أدلة لاهوتية قاطعة يعتمد عليها المؤرخون اللاهوتيين أن المسيح تكلم الآرامية. وقد أكد المطران ثاوفيلوس جورج صليبا مطران السريان الأرثوذكس في جبل لبنان، بأن بعض المؤرخين وفي مقدمتهم المؤرخ الكبير أسابيوس القيصري (340م) أن رسل المسيح كانوا يتكلمون اللغة السريانية الآرامية، كما أكدوا أن يوسف ومريم العذراء كانا يتكلمان السريانية أيضاً


فبعد كل هذا كيف لا يفتخر الكلدان بلغتهم الام وهل من العدل نسيان هذة اللغة اللغة التي تكلم بيها المسيح اللغة التي حملت حضارة ليس لها مثيل حضارة وادي الرافدين ونكران اصالتها او انها لاتمد لنا بصلة وانها لغة دخيلة رغم كونها هي الغة الاصلية بجوار شقيقاتها السومرية والاكدية وهي التي تعيش الى الان بعد انصهار أخواتها
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (5 يناير 2012)

*لمحات تاريخية مختصرة للكلدانين قبل وبعد اخر حكم اصلي لشعب بلاد النهرين 
ومنجزات الكلدان ومااستفاد منه العالم : 

طورو الكتابة من السومرين وجلعوا من اللغة الارامية لغة العالم القديم

وسهولة الاحرف الارامية وكتابتها مما جعلها تنتشر بسرعة 


ابان حكم الكيشين ثورات لم تنجح بسسب التفوق الكيشي لاكنهم اجبرو عل

فهم الفرس الكيشين لثقافة الكلدانين فاضطرو لتنصيب حكام كلدانين على الدويلات الكلدانية خاضعين للسيطرة الكيشية 

اول شعب ليس من اليهود ركع وسجد ونادة بلمسيح ملكا هم المجوس الكلدانين وهم اول من بشر به في بلاد النهرين للشعب الكلداني ثم اعتناقهم للمسيحية بعد التبشيرات وحكم المناذرة

يعرف بان الكلدان هم المنجمون وكانو بارعين بلتنجيم والفلسفة ايضا ومنهم وصلت بعض علموهم للفراعنة واليونانين وطورها اليونانين من بعدهم 

ابان الدخول العربي لبلاد النهرين كان الكلدان في بغداد يعملون في الطب في المستشفيات وقام اغلبهم بترجمة الكتب الغربية الى اللغة العربية لمعرفتهم بلغة الغربية والارامية فكانو حلقة وصل بين شعوب العالم 

اثناء هجوم هولاكو على بغداد نزح الكثير من الكلدانين الى شمال العراق بعد حملات الابادة الي مارسها هولاكو معهم 
وعاشو بشمال العراق وتركيا تاركين مدنهم الاصلية 
امثال بابل والناصرية والاحواز وديالى وبغداد متوجيهن الى القرى المعروفة الان بسم 

تلكيف وتلسقف وكرملس والقوش وبطنايا وبغديدة ومثيلاتها من القرى المسيحية في هذا الوقت حيث اسسوها وبنو هذة القرة مع الاشورين 

ضل ابناء الكلدان يحلمون بلرجوع لمدنهم ولتاريخهم ابان الحكم العثماني رغم سياسة

حولهم ذالك الوقت 
وعادو الى مدنهم رويدا رويدا اثناء الحكم الانكليزي ويذكر ان الانكليز عينوا ملكا 
كلدانيا على العراق سرعان مارفعو السلطة منه لخوفهم من فكرة القومي والاصالة التارخية لاصلة 

ولا يزال تاثير الكلدان كبير في العراق من اطباء وعلماء ومفكرين رغم كل الضروف القاسية التي مرو بها 

ليس بلعراق فحسب بل بكل مكان حلو به من افكارهم وروحهم الطيبة والتعاون 

والمحبة التي تعززت بوجود المسيحية .
*

*بعد كل الذي ذكرته و الذي هوفقط مجرد لمحات من تاريخ و تأثير و أنجازات الكلدان العظيمة على مر العصور أقول من كل قلبي :

 "أتمنى لو كنت كلدانيا"

ملاحظة مهمة : شكر و تقدير و أحترام لمن أعد هذا التقرير فبكل أمانة , انا مجرد ناقل .

سلام و نعمة 
*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (5 يناير 2012)

مجهود رائع اخي الحبيب وأشكرك عليه 


ملاحظة واحدة فقط:

*



وان الكلدان والاشورين هم قوم عربي يعتنقون المسيحية وينقسمون الى كلداني واشوري وسرياني وحتى ارمني لهذا قررت توضيح بعض الامور لمعنى كلمة كلداني ولماذا هي فقط في العراق

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
هذه الاقوام العريقة قد سبقت العرب بأشواط، فنحن لسنا عرباً بل (كلداناً) واذا افتخر العرب يوماً بلغة وقومية فعليهم بالكلدانية والسريانية والاشورية -لان السريانية اصل اللغة العربية، والدليل اللغة العربية فيها نفس قواعد اللغة السريانية....

نحن كلداناً ولسنا عرباً - وإلا لما تحدثنا الارامية!

شكرا لمجهودك والرب يباركك


----------



## Servant Of Christ (6 يناير 2012)

*حبيبي فادي أهلا و سهلا بيك ....بشينا و بشلاما 
أعتقد أنتة ما أنتبهت ان الجملة التي أقتبستها بردك هي تعود ل (مفهوم خاطئ ) التي ذكرت قبلها فهل تعتقد انني أظن ان الكلدان هم عرب !!!!!! 
*



> *
> معنى هذه الكلمة او ماذا يعني ان تكون كلداني
> او اشوري وهناك اعتقاد خاطى وغير صحيح بتاتا بان الكلدان والاشورين هم مجرد طائفة مسيحية
> حالها حال باقي الطوائف لباقي الاديان مثل الفريسين والصدوقين لليهود سابقا
> ...


----------



## تيمو (6 يناير 2012)

صباح الخير ...

هناك أخطاء كبيرة وردت في البحث ، لا أدري مدى تعمّقك في الموضوع ، وهل قرأت عنه أكثر ، ولكن الآن فقط سأشير إلى نقطة واحدة وسأعود إليك لاحقاً لباقي النقاط ، لا أدري قد أكون فهمت خطأ وأرجو توضيح خطأي ... الباحث قال:



> د – وصف الأب انستاس الكرملي في كتابه ( لغة العرب ) ص 58 ، بأن الكلدان أمة عظيمة قديمة الرئاسة نبيهة الملوك كان منها النماردة الجبابرة الذين اولهم نمرود الجبار ( نمرود بن كوش بن حام ).



سؤالي : كيف يكون نمرود الجبار من نفس نسل الكلدانيين ومعروف أن ابراهيم هو من نسل سام وليس حام؟ أعتقد أن هذا خطأ واضح لو فهمت العبارة صح ، أما لو فهمتها خطأ أتمنى توضيح خطأي ..

ومن ثم اعتمد الباحث في بحثه ومحاولات إثباته أن الكلدانيين قومية اتبع لها ابراهيم على سفر تكوين ، ولكن في سفر التكوين لا نعود نقرأ لأي كلمة من الكلدانيين ، ففي سفر تكوين 24 عندما طلب ابراهيم من عبده أن يبحث لابنه عن زوجة له من عشيرته وأهله وليس من الكنعانيين استخدم الكتاب لفظة: أرام النهرين ... 

مكتوب في تك24: 10: *فقام وذهب إلى أرام النهرين إلى مدينة ناحور *

أيضاً في دانيال الإصحاح الثاني عندما حلم نبوخذ نصّر ، أمر باحضار المجوس والسحرة والعرافون والكلدانيون ... إذ يبدو أن الكلدانيين أيضاً كانوا يعملون في السحر والعرافة وليسوا قومية بل مثلهم مثل المجوس والسحرة ...

لي عودة ...


----------



## تيمو (6 يناير 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> مجهود رائع اخي الحبيب وأشكرك عليه
> 
> 
> ملاحظة واحدة فقط:
> ...



كيف يعني تسبق العرب بأشواط؟

ومن ثم لا علاقة بالكلدان اليوم ، بكلدان الماضي ، وحفاظكم على الآرامية لا علاقة لها بأنكم كلدانيين بحسب الكتاب المقدس أو التاريخ

الكلداني اليوم يعني فقط مسيحي وهو فقط طائفة مسيحية لا غير ...


----------



## Servant Of Christ (6 يناير 2012)

*



			كيف يعني تسبق العرب بأشواط؟

ومن ثم لا علاقة بالكلدان اليوم ، بكلدان الماضي ، وحفاظكم على الآرامية لا علاقة لها بأنكم كلدانيين بحسب الكتاب المقدس أو التاريخ

الكلداني اليوم يعني فقط مسيحي وهو فقط طائفة مسيحية لا غير ..
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


تبدو لي كمن يلقي السهام جزافا .....
طبعا الكلدان اليوم هم منحدرين من الكلدان القدماء الذين ذكروا بالكتاب المقدس و هم أمة عظيمة و هذة حقيقة تاريخية يا زميل ...أرجو قراءة الموضوع بتمعن أكثر ثانيا نعم سبقوا العرب بأشواط بعلمهم و ثقافتهم و هذة الاخرى هي حقيقة لا تقبل الشك لا بل كانوا (الكلدانيين ) من مؤسسي علم التنجيم و ساهموا في ترجمة الكثير من الكتب الغربية ....
*


----------



## تيمو (6 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *
> 
> تبدو لي كمن يلقي السهام جزافا .....
> طبعا الكلدان اليوم هم منحدرين من الكلدان القدماء الذين ذكروا بالكتاب المقدس و هم أمة عظيمة و هذة حقيقة تاريخية يا زميل ...أرجو قراءة الموضوع بتمعن أكثر ثانيا نعم سبقوا العرب بأشواط بعلمهم و ثقافتهم و هذة الاخرى هي حقيقة لا تقبل الشك لا بل كانوا (الكلدانيين ) من مؤسسي علم التنجيم و ساهموا في ترجمة الكثير من الكتب الغربية ....
> *




دليلك على أن كلدان اليوم لهم علاقة بالتاريخ؟

بحسب علم الأنساب لا يوجد اليوم شيء اسمه عرق نقي ، أو أحد استطاع تأكيد أصوله في الماضي ، فعلياً حتى اليهود الذين اشتهروا بمحاولتهم لنقاء الجنس فشلوا في اختبار الأنساب ...

لا لم يسبقوا، هم كانوا مثلهم مثل باقي القبائل الذين تواجدوا في منطقة الخليج العربي ، ولا فضل تاريخي لهم ، وفعلياً وبحسب الكتب المقدّس هم لا يُعتبرون حتى مجال للفخر كما تتمنى أنتَ


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 يناير 2012)

> ومن ثم اعتمد الباحث في بحثه ومحاولات إثباته أن الكلدانيين قومية اتبع لها ابراهيم على سفر تكوين ، ولكن في سفر التكوين لا نعود نقرأ لأي كلمة من الكلدانيين ، ففي سفر تكوين 24 عندما طلب ابراهيم من عبده أن يبحث لابنه عن زوجة له من عشيرته وأهله وليس من الكنعانيين استخدم الكتاب لفظة: أرام النهرين ...
> 
> مكتوب في تك24: 10: *فقام وذهب إلى أرام النهرين إلى مدينة ناحور *


 
يكفي ان يذكر لك سفر التكوين بأن النبي أبراهيم عاش مع ابيه وخرج من أور الكلدانيين ((عاش مع أبيه تارح وأخوته في أور الكلدانيين، حيث تزوج بأخته من أبيه دون أمه (تك ٢٠: ١٢) ساراي، وقد خرج هو وزوجته وابن أخيه لوط تحت قيادة أبيه تارح متجهين نحو كنعان، فأتوا إلى حاران وأقاموا هناك (تك ١١: ٣١)))

يذكر لنا الدكتور (WILLIAM BARRICK)* حقيقة جميلة اذا ما اردنا ان ننكر الكتاب المقدس ويقول في بحثه (أور الكلدانيين):









* WILLIAM BARRICK Professor of Old Testament Director of Th.D. Studies
B.A., Denver Baptist Bible College M.Div., San Francisco Baptist Theological Seminary Th.M., San Francisco Baptist Theological Seminary Th.D., Grace Theological Seminary
 



> أيضاً في دانيال الإصحاح الثاني عندما حلم نبوخذ نصّر ، أمر باحضار المجوس والسحرة والعرافون والكلدانيون ... إذ يبدو أن الكلدانيين أيضاً كانوا يعملون في السحر والعرافة وليسوا قومية بل مثلهم مثل المجوس والسحرة ...




ان الاسم “ كلدي، كلدو، كلداني، كلدان” ظهر في وثائق التاريخ حوالي 900 قبل الميلاد. في البداية نجد الكلدان كقبائل آرامية في بابل. 
وفي عام 625 قبل الميلاد فتحوا بابل وأسسوا إمبراطورية بابلية كلدانية عظيمة استمرت لغاية عام 539 قبل الميلاد حيث سقطت على يدّ كورش الفارسي. 
ان الإمبراطورية الكلدانية كانت التعبير الأخير والمجيد للهوية الوطنية لشعب منطقة بلاد ما بين النهرين القديمة قبل وقوعها تحت سيطرة القوى الأجنبية. 
ان وجود متكلّمين باللغة الارامية في بلاد ما بين النهرين الشمالية وسوريا، من ناحية، وفي بلاد ما بين النهرين الجنوبية، من ناحية اخرى، يكشف جليا ان اللغة الآرامية كانت متأصلة في الشمال الغربي من نهر الفرات. 
ان الكلدان يذكرون في سفر أيوب ( 1:17) من العهد القديم (و بينما هو يتكلم اذ جاء اخر وقال الكلدانيون عينوا ثلاث فرق فهجموا على الجمال واخذوها وضربوا الغلمان بحد السيف ونجوت انا وحدي لاخبرك).
في عام 627 قبل الميلاد أصبح نابوبالاسار، بمساعدة القيائل الكلدانية ، ملكا على بابل. 
اذ أعلن الإستقلال عن الإمبراطورية الآشورية، وتحالف مع المديين، وسبّب إنهيار الامبراطورية الاشورية وسقوط نينوى في 612 قبل الميلاد. 
وبعد ذلك وسّع حكم بابل على كلّ بلاد ما بين النهرين. 
عندما اصبح نبوخذنصر الكلداني (604-562) ملكا على بابل يحصل معه التطور التالي: 

1) وصلت بلاد ما بين النهرين إلى ذروة العظمة والمجد؛ وأصبحت العاصمة بابل حسب الكتاب المقدس "بهاء الممالك وزينة فخرالكلدانيين" (إشعيا 13:19)، "بابل كاس ذهب بيد الرب تسكر كل الارض. 
من خمرها شربت الشعوب من اجل ذلك جنت الشعوب" (ارميا 51:7). 

2 الكلدان كشعب آرامي أصبح العامل الرئيسي في انتشار اللغة الآرامية وأبجديتها بين شعوب الشرق الأدنى، ومن بينهم الاسرى العبريين من يهوذا. 

منقول من مقال المطران سرهد جمو* (الكلدانيون والآشوريون المعاصرون)



** المؤلف: المطران سرهـد جــمــو من مواليد بغداد 1941. 
ارتسم كاهنا في روما عام 1964. بين 1974_1977 
كان مديرا للمعهد اللاهوتي الكلداني في بغداد. 
خدم الجالية الكاثوليكية الكلدانية في مشيغان الولايات المتحدة الامريكية منذ 1977. 
ارتسم مطرانا في يوليو/تموز 18, 2002. 
وتعين عام 1993 أستاذا ( بروفسور) لليتورجيات الشرقية في المعهد الحبري الشرقي في روما.*


----------



## حبيب يسوع (6 يناير 2012)

معلومات قيمة


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> كيف يعني تسبق العرب بأشواط؟
> 
> ومن ثم لا علاقة بالكلدان اليوم ، بكلدان الماضي ، وحفاظكم على الآرامية لا علاقة لها بأنكم كلدانيين بحسب الكتاب المقدس أو التاريخ
> 
> الكلداني اليوم يعني فقط مسيحي وهو فقط طائفة مسيحية لا غير ...


 
بالتأكيد نسبق العرب بأشواط - وعلاقة كلدانيتنا اليوم هي لجذورنا المتأصلة في بلادنا - يبدوا بأنك غير مطلع على كتبنا واصولنا ....هل تعرف بأننا في فترات الشتات والهجرة في القرون الماضية عدنا من تركيا ومناطق اخرى لنسكن بلاد الرافدين من جديد؟

حسناً - انت تريد ان تقول بأننا طائفة - هل لديك دليل متى اعتنق الكلدان المسيحية ومتى اصبحوا طائفة ؟؟؟؟ لكن احذر ان تجلب لي موضوع البطريرك يوحنا سولاقا في القرن الرابع عشر الميلادي فقد عفى عليه الزمن وهو دليل قديم - انا سأجلب لك ادلة بأن الكلدانيين موجودين قبل المسيحية وسأجلب لك ادلة بأن الكلدانيين موجودين بعد المسيحية وعلى ايدي رسل المسيح الاوائل تعمذوا.... اي لم يكن بعد طائفة ولا هم يحزنون؟ هات دليلك كي انسف لك ادلتك .....وبعدها ستتعلم كيف نحن نفتخر باننا لسنا عرباً ولا يشرفنا ان نكون عرباً .....


----------



## تيمو (6 يناير 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> يكفي ان يذكر لك سفر التكوين بأن النبي أبراهيم عاش مع ابيه وخرج من أور الكلدانيين ((عاش مع أبيه تارح وأخوته في أور الكلدانيين، حيث تزوج بأخته من أبيه دون أمه (تك 20: 12) ساراي، وقد خرج هو وزوجته وابن أخيه لوط تحت قيادة أبيه تارح متجهين نحو كنعان، فأتوا إلى حاران وأقاموا هناك (تك 11: 31




لا لا يكفي 

لأنني أتيت لك الدليل أن هذه اللفظة لم تُطلق على منطقة إبراهيم لاحقاً ... بل قيل أنها أرام النهرين .. ولم يستخدم تعبير أرض الكلدانيين لاحقاً

ومن ثم لماذا لم تجيبني على موضوع نسب نمرود وحام؟

سأبدأ معك بهذه النقطتين ، لنأتي على أن الكلدانيين لا مجال لأي كان ليفتخر بانتمائه لهم بحسب الكتاب المقدّس ، هم مجرد سحرة يتعاملون بالسحر لا أكثر ولا أقل ...


----------



## تيمو (6 يناير 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> بالتأكيد نسبق العرب بأشواط - وعلاقة كلدانيتنا اليوم هي لجذورنا المتأصلة في بلادنا - يبدوا بأنك غير مطلع على كتبنا واصولنا ....هل تعرف بأننا في فترات الشتات والهجرة في القرون الماضية عدنا من تركيا ومناطق اخرى لنسكن بلاد الرافدين من جديد؟
> 
> حسناً - انت تريد ان تقول بأننا طائفة - هل لديك دليل متى اعتنق الكلدان المسيحية ومتى اصبحوا طائفة ؟؟؟؟ لكن احذر ان تجلب لي موضوع البطريرك يوحنا سولاقا في القرن الرابع عشر الميلادي فقد عفى عليه الزمن وهو دليل قديم - انا سأجلب لك ادلة بأن الكلدانيين موجودين قبل المسيحية وسأجلب لك ادلة بأن الكلدانيين موجودين بعد المسيحية وعلى ايدي رسل المسيح الاوائل تعمذوا.... اي لم يكن بعد طائفة ولا هم يحزنون؟ هات دليلك كي انسف لك ادلتك .....وبعدها ستتعلم كيف نحن نفتخر باننا لسنا عرباً ولا يشرفنا ان نكون عرباً .....




أولاً دع اللهجة العنصرية على جنب ، فسطرك الأخير لا يدل إلّا على عنصرية لا قيمة لها ... فأن لا يشرّفك أن تكون عربي ، لا تأتي وتتكلّم بلغتهم ، ولا تتحاور مستخدماً لغتهم لتهينهم ، إحترم على الأقل اللغة التي تتعامل فيها ...

ومن ثم الكلداني اليوم = طائفة مسيحية فقط لا غير ... أما باقي إدعائاتك لا تخف ، سنتحاور بها ، فقط أجبني بأول النقاط لنتابع ..


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 يناير 2012)

أضافة بسيطة قد يشاطرني بها مشرف الموقع العزيز:


الصابئة المندائيين هم ذات اصول ارامية - كلدانية..

لقد اجرى الباحث الامريكي المتخصص في الدراسات المندائية "ياموجي"** استقراءا واسعا لما يتيسر من مصادر ومن شواهد اركيولوجية وغيرها , سواء كانت آرامية او اغريقية او فارسية او يهودية , بشأن المعتقدات الدينية للاراميين حين كانوا يستوطنون في جنوب ما بين النهرين وجنوب غربي ايران في الفترتين السلوقية(الاغريقية) والفرثية ( وهي فترة الحكم الفارسي القديم الثانية والتي تزامنت مع بدايات المندائية ) وخلص الى القول : " انه ربما نفترض انهم ـ ورثة تقاليد ما بين النهرين وايران ( ويعني الاراميين ) ـ المؤلف ـ وانهم كانوا على تماس بالاغريق والفرثيين واليهود , لكن المصادر الفعلية للمقارنة هي شحيحة حقا . اذ ليس هناك سوى القليل جدا من المصادر المتيسرةفقط , بل وان ما يتيسر منها يكاد لا يمس القضية التي نحن بصددها " . اذن , منطق الامور يدفع المرء الى الاعتقاد بان المندائيين هم اراميو الاصل و لانهم كانوا يقطنون ذات المنطقة التي كان يسكنها الاراميون , وهي منطقة ميسان , ويتحدثون ذات اللغة, وغدا من نافل القول ان يعتقد المرء ان بعضا من القبائل الارامية قد اعتنق الغنوصية حين صار يبشر بها دعاتها ايام ظهور المسيحية , او قبلها او بعدها ,فالامر هنا ليس ذا اهمية كبيرة , لكن الادلة المادية بشان هذا الاعتقاد لا يتيسر لظروف المنطقةالطبيعية . و" ياموجي " على كل حق حين يشير الى ان الادلة الاركيولوجية لا تتيسر ليس عن المندائية وحدها , وانما عن حياة الاراميين والعيلاميين واليهود الذين يشاركونهم في سكنى المنطقة التي يجري الحديث عنها , لا سيما وان بحثا جديا لم يجر بشانها حتى الان وهو على كل الحق حين يؤكد ان معتقدات المندائية ذات طبيعة توفيقية وان من التبسيط القول بان لها مصدرا واحدا فقط .


** ادون ياموجي و الاخلاق الغنوصية والاصول المندائيية , جامعة هارفارد ,1970


----------



## Servant Of Christ (6 يناير 2012)

* 
أن الكلدان وبشهادة التاريخ هم قومية مستقلة وليست طائفة دينية كما يريد أن يروّج لذلك البعض , ولأثبات ذلك ومن مصدر لا يقبل أي شك , نعود ثانية الى الكتاب المقدس – العهد القديم فنلاحظ ورود أسم الكلدان بصورة جليّة في أكثر من سفر وأكثر من أصحاح وكما يلي:-

1- سفر التكوين                              ثلاث مرات 
2- سفر الملوك الثاني                      ستة مرات
3- سفر أخبار الأيام الثاني                مرة واحدة 
4- سفر نحميا                                 مرة واحدة 
5- سفر يهوديت                             مرتان
6- سفر أشعيا                                 سبعة مرات 
7- سفر أرميا                                  ستة وثلاثون مرة
8- سفر حزقيال                               ثمانية مرات 
9- سفر دانيال                                ستة مرات 
10-سفر حبقوق                               مرة واحدة 
11-سفر أعمال الرسل                       مرة واحدة 

المجموع                                أثنان وسبعون مرّة
*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (6 يناير 2012)

*فعلا أضحكتني .... كيف تتهم فادي بأنة عنصري ؟ 
لة كل الحق بأن يفخر بكونة كلداني و لو كنت مكانة لرددت نفس الرد .



ومن ثم الكلداني اليوم = طائفة مسيحية فقط لا غير ... أما باقي إدعائاتك لا تخف ، سنتحاور بها ، فقط أجبني بأول النقاط لنتابع
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


أترى الفرق بين ردودك و ردود فادي ؟؟؟؟
ردودك مجرد كلام أنشائي دون الاهتمام بالتاريخ و فادي و انا نجلب لك من قلب التاريخ ما يفند ما تزعم ...*


----------



## تيمو (6 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *فعلا أضحكتني .... كيف تتهم فادي بأنة عنصري ؟
> لة كل الحق بأن يفخر بكونة كلداني و لو كنت مكانة لرددت نفس الرد .
> 
> 
> ...



ليس عنصري؟

شخص يقول لا يُشرّفنا أن نكون عرب؟ ويستخدم لغة العرب ويعيش بين العرب (لو كان يعيش في إحدى البلدان العربية) ، أنا لا أعتبر افتخاره بأنه كلداني عنصرية ، بل إهانته وأسائته للعرب ...

ومن ثم أنا رديت وما زلت أنتظر رد أحدهم على النقاط التي أثرتها ... لن أنتقل إلى نقطة جديدة حتى لا يتشعب الموضوع بلا طائل

الكلدانيين طائفة مسيحية فقط لا غير ، وسأضع الحقائق للقاريء ليحكم


----------



## Rosetta (6 يناير 2012)

لي عودة لقراءة الموضوع المتميز 
بس لفت إنتباهي تعليق أخي فادي 


> نحن نفتخر باننا لسنا  عرباً ولا يشرفنا ان نكون عرباً ...


نفسي أعرف شو قصة المنتدى مع العرب ؟
مع العلم إنه مسيحيي الأردن أصولهم عرب ونحن منهم ... 
نعم كل منا يفتخر بأصله بس يا ريت لا نهين الأصول التانية ! 


على العموم كل الناس خير وبركة ويا ريت ما نقلب الموضوع عنصري 
لا تنسوا أننا مسيحيين أولا


----------



## تيمو (6 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> لي عودة لقراءة الموضوع المتميز
> بس لفت إنتباهي تعليق أخي فادي
> نفسي أعرف شو قصة المنتدى مع العرب ؟
> مع العلم إنه مسيحيي الأردن أصولهم عرب ونحن منهم ...
> ...



أصيلة يا بنت بلادي

كبيرة ، وبنت عشيرة من حق وحقيقي ، حيهم النشميات ، صدقيني لآجي أدبك تحت شبّاكك ههه وأجيب معي الربابة والمهباش وأغنيلك صبّوا القهوة وصبّوا الشاي هههه


----------



## Rosetta (6 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> أصيلة يا بنت بلادي
> 
> كبيرة ، وبنت عشيرة من حق وحقيقي ، حيهم النشميات ، صدقيني لآجي أدبك تحت شبّاكك ههه وأجيب معي الربابة والمهباش وأغنيلك صبّوا القهوة وصبّوا الشاي هههه


ههههههههههههههه الله عليك يا نشمي يا إبن بلدي قلبناها أردنيات هون ولا شو كمان شوي بتنزل المنسف هههههههههههه 
بس بدي أذكرك بموقعنا إحم إحم 
منتديات  الكنيسة            » المنتديات  المسيحية       » المرشد  الروحي
بلا ما نروح مؤبد أنا وإنت بشرطة سودا على أسمائنا ههههههههههههه


----------



## تيمو (6 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> ههههههههههههههه الله عليك يا نشمي يا إبن بلدي قلبناها أردنيات هون ولا شو كمان شوي بتنزل المنسف هههههههههههه
> بس بدي أذكرك بموقعنا إحم إحم
> منتديات  الكنيسة            » المنتديات  المسيحية       » المرشد  الروحي
> بلا ما نروح مؤبد أنا وإنت بشرطة سودا على أسمائنا ههههههههههههه



محسوبك خرّيج سجون ، متعوددة دايماً ههههه

بس ثواني لأنزّل المناسف ، وأطخ ، بتعرفي إحنا إذا فرحنا بنطخ ، إذا حزنا بنطخ ، إذا نجحنا وتخرّجنا بنطخ ، إذا ما نجحنا وما تخرّجنا برضو بنطخ ...

هههه

بس برضو هذا لا يمنع إنو فادي كان عنصري بتعبيروا ، والعنصرية مرفوضة ...


----------



## Servant Of Christ (6 يناير 2012)

> بس برضو هذا لا يمنع إنو فادي كان عنصري بتعبيروا ، والعنصرية مرفوضة ...



*لا أرى أي مشكلة برد فادي و أنت يا مي تو لم تجلب ما يدعم أدعائاتك و اقوالك , يا زميل الكل يستطيع ان يكتب نثرا لكن عجبي كيف تدعي ان الامة الكلدانية العظيمة هي ليست امة !!! يا ترى كيف ستمسح آلاف السنين من الحضارة ؟
و المرات العديدة التي ذكرت الامه الكلدانية في الكتاب المقدس ....

عجبي ...*


----------



## Servant Of Christ (6 يناير 2012)

> بس برضو هذا لا يمنع إنو فادي كان عنصري بتعبيروا ، والعنصرية مرفوضة ...



*لا أرى أي مشكلة برد فادي و أنت يا مي تو لم تجلب ما يدعم أدعائاتك و اقوالك , يا زميل الكل يستطيع ان يكتب نثرا لكن عجبي كيف تدعي ان الامة الكلدانية العظيمة هي ليست امة !!! يا ترى كيف ستمسح آلاف السنين من الحضارة ؟
و المرات العديدة التي ذكرت الامه الكلدانية في الكتاب المقدس ....

عجبي ...*


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 يناير 2012)

> ليس عنصري؟
> 
> شخص يقول لا يُشرّفنا أن نكون عرب؟ ويستخدم لغة العرب ويعيش بين العرب (لو كان يعيش في إحدى البلدان العربية) ، أنا لا أعتبر افتخاره بأنه كلداني عنصرية ، بل إهانته وأسائته للعرب ...


 

يا سيد عنصري - تمهل وراجع كلامك في البداية ولا تلقي اتهامك قبل ان ترى ما اتت به يداك:



> لا لم يسبقوا، هم كانوا مثلهم مثل باقي القبائل الذين تواجدوا في منطقة الخليج العربي ، ولا فضل تاريخي لهم ، وفعلياً وبحسب الكتب المقدّس هم لا يُعتبرون حتى مجال للفخر كما تتمنى أنتَ


 
قبل ان اكتب اي تعليق على جهلك المستفحل وقبل ان ارد راجعت فقرتك هذه ولا اعرف من نصبك متحدثاً بأسم الكتاب وكيف عرفت بانه لم يفتخر بهم؟! اذا كان ابو الانبياء ابراهيم منهم فأنت تأتي بسفالاتك وتتحدث عن العنصرية....



> ومن ثم أنا رديت وما زلت أنتظر رد أحدهم على النقاط التي أثرتها ... لن أنتقل إلى نقطة جديدة حتى لا يتشعب الموضوع بلا طائل
> 
> الكلدانيين طائفة مسيحية فقط لا غير ، وسأضع الحقائق للقاريء ليحكم


 
رديت على ماذا؟ انت لم تجلب دليل واحد ولم تجلب مرجع واحد على اي من كلامك - أثبت لك بأن الكلدانيين مذكورين في العهد القديم وفي سفر التكوين بالتحديد وانت تقول:



> لا لا يكفي
> 
> لأنني أتيت لك الدليل أن هذه اللفظة لم تُطلق على منطقة إبراهيم لاحقاً ... بل قيل أنها أرام النهرين .. ولم يستخدم تعبير أرض الكلدانيين لاحقاً



وهل نأخذ جزء من الكتاب المقدس ونهمل الباقي؟ انت قلت لا يوجد ذكر للكلدانيين في سفر التكوين:



> ففي سفر تكوين 24 عندما طلب ابراهيم من عبده أن يبحث لابنه عن زوجة له من عشيرته وأهله وليس من الكنعانيين استخدم الكتاب لفظة: أرام النهرين ...


 
انا لم اجبك عن هذه لانني توقعتك شخص باحث - فجلبت المعنى العربي ولم تنظر حتى في التفاسير - فكلمة ارام نهرين - فأرام تعني (قرية) او (مدينة) والثانية هي (ناحور) وهي قريبة من حاران - وناحور ليس معناها نهرين كما تخيلت في مخيلتك الفذة ...اقرأ معي من قاموس الكتاب المقدس معنى ناحور:

*NAHOR* 
(nay' hawr) Personal name meaning, “snore, snort.” 1. Son of Serug, father of Terah, and grandfather of Abraham (Genesis 11:22-26). 2. Son of Terah and brother of Abraham (Genesis 11:26). He married Milcah, his niece, who bore eight sons for him (Genesis 11:29; Genesis 22:20-22). Nahor's genealogy shows the link between the Hebrews and other Semitic peoples of the ancient Near East. Of special interest is his relationship to the Aramaeans who dwelled in the region of modern Syria, probably descendants of his children born to Reumah (Genesis 22:24), his concubine.
3. City in Mesopotamia where Abraham's servant sought and found a wife for Isaac (Genesis 24:10); this in keeping with the ancient custom of marrying within one's family. The city probably was located southeast of Haran. It is mentioned in the Mari Texts.

فعندما تبحث وتجد المعنى هو لاسم جد النبي ابراهيم وليس المنطقة بالذات...فهل علمت الان ما يعنيه الكتاب المقدس؟

ومن لغتي العريقة والتي أفتخر بها ايما افتخار اجلب لك النص من العهد القديم:

ܘܕܒܼܪ ܥܒܼܕܐ ܥܣܪܐ ܓܡ̈ܠܝܢ ܡܢ ܓܡ̈ܠܐ ܕܡܪܗ܂ ܘܐܙܠ܂ \ܘܡܢ ܟܠ /ܘܟܘܠ#3#/ ܛܘܒܐ ܕܡܪܗ ܒܐܝܕܗ܂ ܘܩܡ ܘܐܙܠ ܠܐܪܡܿܢܗܪܝܢ܂ ܠܩܪܝܬܐ ܕܢܚܘܪ܂

اقرأ ما تحته الخط يا مدعي العلم ويا فهيم - وان لم تعرف ان تقرأ لغة السيد المسيح وكلامه - فلا عتب عليك! لذلك انصحك بالعودة لاصحاب اللغة الاصليين وسيسقوك من علمهم!!


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> لي عودة لقراءة الموضوع المتميز
> بس لفت إنتباهي تعليق أخي فادي
> نفسي أعرف شو قصة المنتدى مع العرب ؟
> مع العلم إنه مسيحيي الأردن أصولهم عرب ونحن منهم ...
> ...


 
عزيزتي روزيتا...

ببالغ الاحترام اعبر عن اسفي لك اذا مسك اي شيء من كلامي - فانا اتحدث عن العرب الذين لا يعون التاريخ ويفتخرون بانفسهم - كمثل المتشدق الذي اتحدث معه صاحب العلم الهوائي....واذا بحثنا في اصولك لوجدناك اما كلدانية او اشورية او سريانية - وبالتأكيد لست عربية! :99:


----------



## تيمو (6 يناير 2012)

> قبل ان اكتب اي تعليق على جهلك المستفحل وقبل ان ارد راجعت فقرتك هذه ولا اعرف من نصبك متحدثاً بأسم الكتاب وكيف عرفت بانه لم يفتخر بهم؟! اذا كان ابو الانبياء ابراهيم منهم فأنت تأتي بسفالاتك وتتحدث عن العنصرية....



مش معناتو لونك أخضر يعطيك الحق تغلط بالناس؟؟ كلامك هذا عيب ، فلا يليق بمن يُعتبر عضو مبارك أن يتحدث بهذه الطريقة  ...

لا أدري لماذا أغضبتك الحقيقة؟ بحسب الكتاب المقدّس الذي هو فخرنا ، فالكلدانيين ما هم إلّا سحرة ، ولا يختلفون عن المجوس في شيء ، وأعطيتك آية في دانيال 2 ، وأنتَ ترفضها ، وكونهم مذكورين أكثر من مرة لا يعني أنهم أمة عظيمة سبقت العرب ، فالعرب يا صديقي أصحاب فضل على جميع الأمم بمن فيهم أنتَ 

لذلك أتمنى أن تحترم لغة من تتكلّم بلغتهم ، لأنك عربي ، ولكنك لا تعرف هذه الحقيقة كونهم ضحكوا عليك منذ طفولتك بشعارات وتاريخ لا قيمة له ...

كيف يمكن أن يكون نمرود الحامي من ذات الأصول لإبراهيم السامي؟ أجبني يا رعاك المولى؟


----------



## Servant Of Christ (6 يناير 2012)

> .واذا بحثنا في اصولك لوجدناك اما كلدانية او اشورية او سريانية - وبالتأكيد لست عربية
> !



*هذا صحيح لأن الكلدانيين يعتبرون من أصول الامم *


----------



## تيمو (6 يناير 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> عزيزتي روزيتا...
> 
> ببالغ الاحترام اعبر عن اسفي لك اذا مسك اي شيء من كلامي - فانا اتحدث عن العرب الذين لا يعون التاريخ ويفتخرون بانفسهم - كمثل المتشدق الذي اتحدث معه صاحب العلم الهوائي....واذا بحثنا في اصولك لوجدناك اما كلدانية او اشورية او سريانية - وبالتأكيد لست عربية! :99:



طبعاً ستجد أن أصولها كلدانية ، لأن علم الأصول والأنساب طعّة وقايمة ، فكل من لا يعرف أصله يلتصق بمسميات قديمة ليُثبت أنه صاحب حق 

يا صديقي ، كلداني اليوم لا علاقة لهم لكلداني القدم ، فأدلتك التي أتانا بها سيرفنت لا قيمة لها ، لأنني سألتُ سؤالين ولم تستطع لا أنتَ ولا الزميل سيرفنت الإجابة عليهما ، وبدأتم بالدخول في متاهات جديدة 

لو قررتُ أن أتعامل مثلك ، سنقرأ في أعمال ذكر للعرب ولا ذكر للكلدانيين ، أنتَ لا تعرف كثيراً عن العرب ولا عن انجازاتهم ولكن سأتعامل بطريقتك ، مكتوب في أعمال الرسل عن العرب ، لنقرأ ...

*كريتيون وعرب نسمعهم يتكلمون بالسنتنا بعظائم الله.*


----------



## Rosetta (6 يناير 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> عزيزتي روزيتا...
> 
> ببالغ الاحترام اعبر عن اسفي لك اذا مسك اي شيء من كلامي - فانا اتحدث عن العرب الذين لا يعون التاريخ ويفتخرون بانفسهم - كمثل المتشدق الذي اتحدث معه صاحب العلم الهوائي....واذا بحثنا في اصولك لوجدناك اما كلدانية او اشورية او سريانية - وبالتأكيد لست عربية! :99:


مش مشكلة أخي الغالي لا عليك 
بس كمعلومة عندك أخي فادي، المسيحيين في الأردن أصلهم يعود إلى الغساسنة وهم كانوا يتحدثون العربية


----------



## أنجيلا (6 يناير 2012)

> نفتخر باننا لسنا عرباً ولا يشرفنا ان نكون عرباً .....


*تحول الموضوع الى حرب قبلية 
في اي موضوع لا بد من سب العرب واهانتهم

ع الاقل احترمو ان بينكم مسيحيين عرب هنا وانكم تتكلمون بلغة العرب!! 

*


----------



## تيمو (6 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *هذا صحيح لأن الكلدانيين يعتبرون من أصول الامم *



هههههه

لاه يا شيخ 

وما علاقة الغساسنة بالكلدانيين؟ الكلدانيين لفظة كانت تطلق على سكان شمال الخليج العربي و جنوب شرق وادي النهرين الى حدود جنوب العراق". 

فما علاقة العراق باليمن؟ وما علاقة الكلدانيين بأي من المناذرة الذين سكنوا العراق لاحقاً وهم العرب الأقحاح؟


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 يناير 2012)

> مش معناتو لونك أخضر يعطيك الحق تغلط بالناس؟؟ كلامك هذا عيب ، فلا يليق بمن يُعتبر عضو مبارك أن يتحدث بهذه الطريقة ...



انا لم اكتب تعليقي هذا الا لما عرفت بأنك تأخذ جانب واحد من الحقيقة وتترك الجوانب الاخرى - يعني - بما ان الكتاب المقدس يذكرهم كسحرة - فهذا لا يعني انه ليس لديهم جوانب ايجابية اخرى، فلو كانوا سحرة ومشعوذين كما قلت، لما تحدث المسيح لغتهم الارامية ولما قرأ اليهود التلمود البابلي بالارامية بل سيكونون منبوذين من جميع الامم! واذا كنت قد اهنتك بشيء فأنا اقدم اعتذاري الشديد لك ولشخصك - وانت مطالب بأعتذار عن:




> لا لم يسبقوا، هم كانوا مثلهم مثل باقي القبائل الذين تواجدوا في منطقة الخليج العربي ، ولا فضل تاريخي لهم ، وفعلياً وبحسب الكتب المقدّس هم لا يُعتبرون حتى مجال للفخر كما تتمنى أنتَ



التي سبقت جميع تعليقاتي!



> لا أدري لماذا أغضبتك الحقيقة؟ بحسب الكتاب المقدّس الذي هو فخرنا ، فالكلدانيين ما هم إلّا سحرة ، ولا يختلفون عن المجوس في شيء ، وأعطيتك آية في دانيال 2 ، وأنتَ ترفضها ، وكونهم مذكورين أكثر من مرة لا يعني أنهم أمة عظيمة سبقت العرب ، فالعرب يا صديقي أصحاب فضل على جميع الأمم بمن فيهم أنتَ




انا لم ارفض الاية - لكن مثلما قلت لك لا يجب ان نذكر شيء وننسى امور اخرى - وانا أفتخر على الاقل بذكرنا في الكتاب المقدس في اكثر من موضع! ولن اعلق اكثر كي لا ابدأ معك نفس الموضوع الذي اعتذرت لك عنه




> لذلك أتمنى أن تحترم لغة من تتكلّم بلغتهم ، لأنك عربي ، ولكنك لا تعرف هذه الحقيقة كونهم ضحكوا عليك منذ طفولتك بشعارات وتاريخ لا قيمة له ...



هههههه - تعود لنفس النقطة! انا كلداني ابن كلداني ولست عربياً ولم يضحك علي احد - بل انا قاريء للتاريخ وهو خير شاهد! 




> كيف يمكن أن يكون نمرود الحامي من ذات الأصول لإبراهيم السامي؟ أجبني يا رعاك المولى؟



انتظرني سأجيبك!


----------



## تيمو (6 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *تحول الموضوع الى حرب قبلية
> في اي موضوع لا بد من سب العرب واهانتهم
> 
> ع الاقل احترمو ان بينكم مسيحيين عرب هنا وانكم تتكلمون بلغة العرب!!
> ...



شايفة الله وكيلك يا أنجيلا


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 يناير 2012)

أنجيلا قال:


> *تحول الموضوع الى حرب قبلية *
> *في اي موضوع لا بد من سب العرب واهانتهم*
> 
> *ع الاقل احترمو ان بينكم مسيحيين عرب هنا وانكم تتكلمون بلغة العرب!! *


 

الموضوع ليس حرب يا عزيزتي انجيلا - العرب لهم تاريخهم وانا لي تأريخي - وليس محبذاً ان يفرض شخص رأيه الضيق على اي من هذه الحقائق - فانا اجبت الشخص عن فهمه الضيق لا غير - واحترامنا لايزال قائماً - لذلك اعود واقول (العرب من بدأوا الحرب القبلية)! 30:


----------



## Servant Of Christ (6 يناير 2012)

*يقول المسعودي في كتابه الاشراف والتنبيه ص1 ( ذكرت الاخبار عن بدء العالم والخلق وتفرقهم على الارض والممالك والبر والبحر في القرون البائدة والامم الخالية كالهند والصين والكلدان ). .. وقال من عنى باخبار الامم وبحث سيرة الاجيال بأن اصول الامم في سالف الزمان سبعة هم ( الفرس ، الكلدان ، اليونان ، القبط ، الترك ، الهند ، الصين* )

*الكلدان و ليس العرب .....! *


----------



## تيمو (6 يناير 2012)

Rosetta قال:


> مش مشكلة أخي الغالي لا عليك
> بس كمعلومة عندك أخي فادي، المسيحيين في الأردن أصلهم يعود إلى الغساسنة وهم كانوا يتحدثون العربية



بنت بلدي الرائعة 

علم الأنساب أثبت أن لا شيء من هذه ((الحقائق)) التاريخية هي حقائق تاريخية بالفعل ، ما هي إلّا وهم يعيشونه بسبب حفاظهم على لغة قديمة اندثرت بفعل تطوّر اللغات

العرب هم من طوّروا اللغات مثل الفنيقيين ، الذين يُعتبرون من نفس الكنعانيين ، هم من طوّروا الأبجدية وكانت أصل الأبجدية لكل من اللغة العربية والعبرية واليونانية واللاتينية  

وما لا يعرفه الإخوة هنا أن العرب مقسومين إلى عدة أجناس ، عرب عاربة ، وعرب مستعربة ، عرب بائدة ، وعرب غير مستعربة مثل الكلدانيين والآشوريين ، يوجد خلافات كبيرة على هذه التصنيفات ومنهم من يعتبر أن العرب فقط هم العرب العاربة والبائدة 

البحث يطول في هذا الشأن


----------



## تيمو (6 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *يقول المسعودي في كتابه الاشراف والتنبيه ص1 ( ذكرت الاخبار عن بدء العالم والخلق وتفرقهم على الارض والممالك والبر والبحر في القرون البائدة والامم الخالية كالهند والصين والكلدان ). .. وقال من عنى باخبار الامم وبحث سيرة الاجيال بأن اصول الامم في سالف الزمان سبعة هم ( الفرس ، الكلدان ، اليونان ، القبط ، الترك ، الهند ، الصين* )
> 
> *الكلدان و ليس العرب .....! *



لمّا تنقل أتمنى تنقل بأمانة



> ذكرنا في هذه الكتب الاخبار عن بدء العالم والخلق وتفرقهم على الأرض والممالك والبر والبحر والقرون البائدة، والأمم الخالية الدائرة الأكابر كالهند والصين والكلدانيين - وهم السريانيون - والعرب والفرس واليونانيين والروم وغيرهم، وتاريخ الأزمان الماضية والأجيال الخالية والأنبياء وذكر قصصهم وسير الملوك وسياساتهم ومساكن الأمم وتباينها في عبادتها،



رابط الكتاب

http://www.shiaonlinelibrary.com/%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%83%D8%AA%D8%A8/3484_%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%AA%D9%86%D8%A8%D9%8A%D9%87-%D9%88%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A5%D8%B4%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%81-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%85%D8%B3%D8%B9%D9%88%D8%AF%D9%8A/%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%B5%D9%81%D8%AD%D8%A9_15#top


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 يناير 2012)

*



كيف يمكن أن يكون نمرود الحامي من ذات الأصول لإبراهيم السامي؟ أجبني يا رعاك المولى؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 


*في قول العلامة انستاس الكرملي بأن الكلدان أمة عظيمة قديمة الرئاسة نبيهة الملوك كان منها النماردة الجبابرة الذين اولهم نمرود الجبار ( نمرود بن كوش بن حام ). *

*فذلك لان الكلدان أمم وقبائل قبل طوفان نوح:*

ما ذكره المؤرخ الكلداني بيرسوس ** عن تاريخ الكلدان والذي قام الكتاب اليونانيين بنقل فقرات منه ,فأن هناك ذكر لعشرة ملوك كلدان حكموا بلاد الرافدين قبل الطوفان وان نوح (الذي بنى السفينة ) كان اخرهم,وهذا يؤكد بأن الكلدانية كانت قائمة قبل حدوث الطوفان وبنفس الوقت يؤكد بان نوح هو من الجنس الكلداني.

لقد ولد نوح الكلداني الأصل كلا من سام وحام ويافت وعليه يكون انتساب اولاده الثلاثة الى الجنس الكلداني, ثم ولد سام الكلداني كلا من ارام ,اشور,علام,ارفكشاد,لود.ان نمرود الجبار بن كوش بن حام ( ابن عمومتهم ) تولى الحكم على اول دولة كلدانية بعد الطوفان سميت بالدولة الكلدانية و التي شملت بابل, ارك,اكد,كلتة في ارض شنعار, وهذا تاكيد اخر على ان الكلدانية كانت قائمة قبل الطوفان,وان انتشار الكلدان في هذه المناطق هو ايضا تاكيد على كونها ذات خصوصية كلدانية.



*** **المؤرخ الكلداني بيرسوس: راهب وفلكي ومؤرخ **كلدي** من **بابل** ومن عبدة الإله **مردوخ**، عاش في القرن الثالث قبل الميلاد. ولد بيرسوس خلال أو ربّما إثر فترة حكم **الإسكندر المقدوني**لبابل** وذلك بين سنتي **330** إلى **323 ق.م.**، أو وعلى أقصى تقدير سنة **340 ق.م.** هناك اعتقاد بأنّ اسمه **فاللغة الأكدية** كان "بعل رعي شو" ومعناها (بعل هو راعيّا).*










أي شبهات أخرى عن الكلدانيين الاصلاء؟ انا بالخدمة...


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 يناير 2012)

> وما لا يعرفه الإخوة هنا أن العرب مقسومين إلى عدة أجناس ، عرب عاربة ، وعرب مستعربة ، عرب بائدة ، وعرب غير مستعربة مثل الكلدانيين والآشوريين ، يوجد خلافات كبيرة على هذه التصنيفات ومنهم من يعتبر أن العرب فقط هم العرب العاربة والبائدة


 
يا عزيزي يا حبيب قلبي - مثل ما نكول بالعراقي - هم صاعد وهم يدبج!

جيب دليلك اخوي على هذا الكلام والا اقول انت قاريء غير فاهم!


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> لمّا تنقل أتمنى تنقل بأمانة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
لا دخل لنا بالكتب الاسلامية - لا تعنينا شيء البتة وليس العرب من يحققون عن تأريخنا! فليكونوا ملمين بتأريخهم اولاً وبعد ذلك ليتحدثوا عن الاخرين!


----------



## تيمو (6 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> الكلدان ). .. وقال من عنى باخبار الامم وبحث سيرة الاجيال بأن اصول الامم في سالف الزمان سبعة هم ( الفرس ، الكلدان ، اليونان ، القبط ، الترك ، الهند ، الصين[/B] )
> 
> *الكلدان و ليس العرب .....! *[/SIZE][/FONT]



أتمنى أن تعطيني اسم الكتاب ، أعتقد أن هذا الأمر (استهزاء) انظر للرابط ... ‏

http://islamport.com/d/3/tkh/1/84/2084.html


----------



## تيمو (6 يناير 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> لا دخل لنا بالكتب الاسلامية - لا تعنينا شيء البتة وليس العرب من يحققون عن تأريخنا! فليكونوا ملمين بتأريخهم اولاً وبعد ذلك ليتحدثوا عن الاخرين!



المشكلة أن الباحث الذي اقتبس منه الزميل سيرفنت ، هو من اقتبس من هذا الكتاب ، أنا فقط وضعتُ الإقتباس ‏كامل وبأمانة ، لأن من يريد أن يقتبس من أي كتاب عليه أن يقتبس بأمانة ‏


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> أتمنى أن تعطيني اسم الكتاب ، أعتقد أن هذا الأمر (استهزاء) انظر للرابط ... ‏
> 
> http://islamport.com/d/3/tkh/1/84/2084.htmlhttp://islamport.com/d/3/tkh/1/84/2084.html


 

دعك عن كتب المسلمين التي لا تسمن! 

وابحث في التأريخ وكن صادقاً - انا اجبت عن جميع اجاباتك - وانت لم تأتي بدليل واحد على اي كلام تتحدث عنه - ومثلما قلت ندع الحكم للقاريء - فأنا اطالبك بشيء اجلب دليل بأن الكلدانيين والاشوريين عرب غير مستعربة ومن كتاب تأريخي موثوق وليس من كتب العرب والمسلميين!!

تفضل ومنتظر الاجابة!


----------



## Servant Of Christ (6 يناير 2012)

*أعتقد أن الردود الوافية قد سحقت كل المحاولات التي تحاول التشكيك بجهل أصالة الامة الكلدانية 
مي تو : رجاءا و لطفا ناقش بأدلة فرأيك الشخصي أحتفظ بة لنفسة فأنة لا يغير شيئا و شئت أم أبيت التاريخ هو تاريخ و التاريخ يشهد للكلدان .
أرجو من (مي تو) ان لا يناقش بطريقة عمياء و بدون علم .....*


----------



## تيمو (6 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *أعتقد أن الردود الوافية قد سحقت كل المحاولات التي تحاول التشكيك بجهل أصالة الامة الكلدانية
> مي تو : رجاءا و لطفا ناقش بأدلة فرأيك الشخصي أحتفظ بة لنفسة فأنة لا يغير شيئا و شئت أم أبيت التاريخ هو تاريخ و التاريخ يشهد للكلدان .
> أرجو من (مي تو) ان لا يناقش بطريقة عمياء و بدون علم .....*



ألم تأتني أنتَ من كتاب المسعودي؟

ألم آتيك بالاقتباس الكامل ‏

ومن ثم ألم تقتبس من موسوعة فكاهية ، وأتيتك برابط الإقتباسات التي يعتمد عليها تاريخ أعظم أنة أُخرجت ‏للناس ‏


----------



## تيمو (6 يناير 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> دعك عن كتب المسلمين التي لا تسمن!
> 
> وابحث في التأريخ وكن صادقاً - انا اجبت عن جميع اجاباتك - وانت لم تأتي بدليل واحد على اي كلام تتحدث عنه - ومثلما قلت ندع الحكم للقاريء - فأنا اطالبك بشيء اجلب دليل بأن الكلدانيين والاشوريين عرب غير مستعربة ومن كتاب تأريخي موثوق وليس من كتب العرب والمسلميين!!
> 
> تفضل ومنتظر الاجابة!




عزيزي

الباحث الكلداني الذي نقل سيرفنت أوف كرايست منه الكلام، هو من اعتمد على كتاب المسعودي ، وليس أنا ، أنا ‏فقط صححت الإقتباس وطلبتُ الأمانة بالنقل ... ‏

أم لأنني وضعتُ الإقتباس كامل أحبطكم هذا؟

ومن ثم الإقتباس الآخر والذي يعتمد عليه الباحث وجدتُ أنه مصدر هزلي فكاهي  ‏


----------



## Servant Of Christ (6 يناير 2012)

*بما انك أدعيت أن الكلدان و الآشوريين هم عرب غير مستعربة أذا فهذا يدل على جهلك بهاذا الموضوع ....
و رأيك الشخصي لا يهمنا في هذة المسألة ... *


----------



## Servant Of Christ (6 يناير 2012)

*سؤال : هل الباحث أعتمد فقط على كتابات المسعودي؟
لماذا تجاهلت جميع المصادر الاخرى بأفتراض أن المسعودي مصدر ضعيف ؟
سؤال آخر ؟ هل تتجرأ ان تطعن بمصدر واحد من المصادر التي جلبها أخي فادي و الذي هو أعلم مني بالموضوع كونة كلداني ؟ 

هل أذا حذفت المصدر الذي تعترض انت علية سوف يبطل عظمة الامة الكلدانية ؟
طبعا لا و الف لا ....
*


----------



## تيمو (6 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *بما انك أدعيت أن الكلدان و الآشوريين هم عرب غير مستعربة أذا فهذا يدل على جهلك بهاذا الموضوع ....
> و رأيك الشخصي لا يهمنا في هذة المسألة ... *



هذا ليس رأيي الشخصي ، هذا رأي بعض من العلماء ‏

منهم من يوافق ومنهم لا يوافق ‏


----------



## فادي الكلداني (6 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> هذا ليس رأيي الشخصي ، هذا رأي بعض من العلماء ‏
> 
> منهم من يوافق ومنهم لا يوافق ‏


 

انا طالبتك بدليل تأريخي موثق على كلامك وانا انتظر (كيف يكون الكلدان والاشورين عرباً غير مستعربين) - تأريخياً موثقاً......تفضل!


----------



## mase7e1 (7 يناير 2012)

لماذا كل هذا النقاش
الكلدانيون لغتهم تختلف عن العرب تحدثا وكتابة وحروفهم تشبه حروف اللغات القديمة مما يعني انهم حضارة اقدم من العرب 
بينما اللغة العربية لغة حديثة 
كما ان العرب الاصليون من الجزيرة العربية فقط وفي الغزوات الاسلامية فرض الاسلام واصبحت الحضارات الاخرى تتحدث العربية فكثيرون الان يضنون ان اصولهم عربية بينما هم ليسو كذلك
مع العلم اني كلداني


----------



## فادي الكلداني (7 يناير 2012)

mase7e1 قال:


> لماذا كل هذا النقاش
> الكلدانيون لغتهم تختلف عن العرب تحدثا وكتابة وحروفهم تشبه حروف اللغات القديمة مما يعني انهم حضارة اقدم من العرب
> بينما اللغة العربية لغة حديثة
> كما ان العرب الاصليون من الجزيرة العربية فقط وفي الغزوات الاسلامية فرض الاسلام واصبحت الحضارات الاخرى تتحدث العربية فكثيرون الان يضنون ان اصولهم عربية بينما هم ليسو كذلك
> مع العلم اني كلداني


 
يا حبيبي ينطبق على مثل هؤلاء الذين يريدون ان يغطوا الحقيقة قول الشاعر:

اذ ما الجهل خيم في بلادٍ ...رأيت أسودها مُسخت قرودا


----------



## تيمو (7 يناير 2012)

mase7e1 قال:


> لماذا كل هذا النقاش
> الكلدانيون لغتهم تختلف عن العرب تحدثا وكتابة وحروفهم تشبه حروف اللغات القديمة مما يعني انهم حضارة اقدم من العرب
> بينما اللغة العربية لغة حديثة
> كما ان العرب الاصليون من الجزيرة العربية فقط وفي الغزوات الاسلامية فرض الاسلام واصبحت الحضارات الاخرى تتحدث العربية فكثيرون الان يضنون ان اصولهم عربية بينما هم ليسو كذلك
> مع العلم اني كلداني



؟؟

هذا اسمه كلام سرايا ، يعني لا معنى له ، ولا أدلة عليه سوى كتّاب التاريخ الكلداني 

اللغة العربية لغة حديثة ? لا غرابة إذن أن يُمرر التاريخ الكلداني للأجيال الحديثة بهذه الطريقة السوبرمانية

آل نوح كلداني


----------



## تيمو (7 يناير 2012)

فادي الكلداني قال:


> *
> *
> 
> 
> ...



طيب وكيف ربط نمرود بالكلدان؟ هل هو الرابط العجيب الذي أراه في قناة سبيس تون :smile01

عندما يربط علّامة قدير عظيم ملك بقومية ما ، عليه أن يذكر الرابط الذي يجمعهم ، أين الرابط بينهم؟ لا يوجد ، ولا حتى في سفر التكوين




فادي الكلداني قال:


> *
> *
> 
> ما ذكره المؤرخ الكلداني بيرسوس ** عن تاريخ الكلدان والذي قام الكتاب اليونانيين بنقل فقرات منه ,فأن هناك ذكر لعشرة ملوك كلدان حكموا بلاد الرافدين قبل الطوفان وان نوح (الذي بنى السفينة ) كان اخرهم,وهذا يؤكد بأن الكلدانية كانت قائمة قبل حدوث الطوفان وبنفس الوقت يؤكد بان نوح هو من الجنس الكلداني.
> ...




المؤرخ الكلداني  مؤرخ كلداني  مؤرخ كلداني 

طب خود عندك: مؤرخ عربي يقول أن نوح عربي 

نوح كلداني؟ من أين له هذه الثقة ليُعلن هكذا إعلان لم نقرأه بين سطور التكوين؟ أين مذكور في التكوين أن نوح كلداني؟ أو حتى أين سكن؟

ولماذا نوح كلداني؟ لماذا لا يكون عربي ؟؟ أليس العرب أيضاً ساميين؟ أو عبري؟ أليس العبرانيين ساميين؟


ما هو مذكور أعلاه يُعتبر طعوجة وجعلكة ولي بالنصوص للتتناسب مع الفكر الحديث ، هل قرأت ما هو مكتوب؟ وبما أن ابن عمومتهم ملك إذن هم ملوك ... هذا هو المنطق 

لا يوجد أي مصدر تاريخي يؤكّد أن بابل دُعيت باسم مملكة كلدان ... والآكاديين ليسوا كلدان بل عرب حكموا لفترات بابل العربية ... ألا تعلّم يا صديقي أن بابل دولة عربية بامتياز؟ أم أن المؤرخ الكلداني نسي إعطاءكم هذه المعلومة وتجاهلها؟


----------



## تيمو (7 يناير 2012)

Servant Of Christ قال:


> *سؤال : هل الباحث أعتمد فقط على كتابات المسعودي؟
> لماذا تجاهلت جميع المصادر الاخرى بأفتراض أن المسعودي مصدر ضعيف ؟
> سؤال آخر ؟ هل تتجرأ ان تطعن بمصدر واحد من المصادر التي جلبها أخي فادي و الذي هو أعلم مني بالموضوع كونة كلداني ؟
> 
> ...




أين هم الكلدايين الآن؟ في الحقيقة لا أثر لهم .. اندثروا واندمجوا مع مجتمعاتهم ولا وجود فعلي لهم ، اليوم الكلداني لا تعني سوى مسيحي فقط لا غير .

العظمة نراها في حضارة كالمايا ، كالفراعنة ، كالأنباط العرب ، مع التدمريين العرب ، مع الفنيقيين العرب ... هؤلاء تركوا بصمات واضحة في التاريخ الحديث ، لكن ماذا قدّم الكلدان؟ لا شيء


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (7 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> لكن ماذا قدّم الكلدان؟ لا شيء



*لا داعي لهذه الطريقة في الكلام. تخيّل لو تكلّم معك شخص روسي أو بريطاني بهذه الطريقة ماذا سيكون شعورك وهو يعتبرك حشرة لم تُقدّم 1% مما قدّمه هو من علم وفن ورياضة وغيره. هل تعامل "العرب" مع الأقليّات بهذه الطريقة يجذب هذه الأقليات لهم أم يُبعدها ويزيد في إنعزالها؟

من يفتخر فاليفتخر بالمسيح يا أخ مي تو ويا أخ فادي. عيب هذا الذي يحدث في قسم اسمه "المرشد الروحي" فأين الروحيات في كلامكم؟

أتمنى من المشرف إغلاق الموضوع لأنه في القسم الغير مناسب.*


----------



## تيمو (7 يناير 2012)

++ كيرلس ++ قال:


> *لا داعي لهذه الطريقة في الكلام. تخيّل لو تكلّم معك شخص روسي أو بريطاني بهذه الطريقة ماذا سيكون شعورك وهو يعتبرك حشرة لم تُقدّم 1% مما قدّمه هو من علم وفن ورياضة وغيره. هل تعامل "العرب" مع الأقليّات بهذه الطريقة يجذب هذه الأقليات لهم أم يُبعدها ويزيد في إنعزالها؟
> 
> من يفتخر فاليفتخر بالمسيح يا أخ مي تو ويا أخ فادي. عيب هذا الذي يحدث في قسم اسمه "المرشد الروحي" فأين الروحيات في كلامكم؟
> 
> أتمنى من المشرف إغلاق الموضوع لأنه في القسم الغير مناسب.*



غريب أنك تستنتج أنهم لم يقدّموا شيء معناه أنني أقول عنهم حشرات؟؟ هذه لم أتوقعها منك ...

على أية حال ، لو كان عنده دليل أن العرب لم يقدّموا شيئاً فليقل ما يشاء ... أمّا أن يقلل من شأن العرب لسبب أنهم عرب ، بدون أي دليل ، فهذا غير مقبول ...

التاريخ لا يُكتب على هوانا ، ولا يُكتب لأسباب سياسية ، ولا يعني قبولي بالعهد القديم أن أقبل الإحتلال الإسرائيلي ... فما يُكتب حالياً عن تاريخ مبالغ فيه ومحاولات البعض لإعتبار أنفسهم جزء ممن الكلدانيين القدماء ما هو إلّا محاولات سياسية يسعون من خلالها لطعوجة ولي النصوص التوراتية لتخدم أهداف سياسية فقط لا غير


----------



## Servant Of Christ (7 يناير 2012)

*انا لم أرد عليك بقوة كما فندت الذي جئت بة في قسم آخر من هذا المنتدى لكن يجب ملاحظة بعض الامور يا زميل : 
1-	الكثير من المتخلفين ينكرون فضل الكلدان على البشرية و أحدى انجازاتهم بأمتياز هو تقسيم السنة و اليوم و الساعة و التقاسيم الوقتية الاخرى ! أنظر لساعتك هل تعرف لماذا هي 12 ساعة تعيد نفسها و ليس 24 ؟؟؟ !!!!! لأن الكلدان قسموا الوقت منذ آلاف السنين و تأتي الان و بجهل تريد أنكار انجازان الامة الكلدانية و تريد حتى ان تمحي وجودها ! فلن و لا تستطيع لا أنت و لا كل من يفكر بطريقتك هذة و يكفي الكلدان فخرا انهم ذكروا أكثر من 70 مرة بالكتاب المقدس .

Chaldeans of Mesopotamia were known for great achievements in many scientific fields. Some of those achievements had such an impact that many of them are still being used till today. The 60's system (i.e. 1 hour=60 minutes..etc) was created by the Chaldeans over 3,000 years ago. Also, the "time system" e.g. day, month, year as well as Lunar and Solar Calendars. The Chaldeans reached the conclusions that Earth, Moon, and another 5 planets and our Sun are all part of one system. A fact that took the world 2,000 years later to agree with. The Chaldeans reached an impressive level in the sciences of Algebra, Geometry, and Astronomy. Astronomers like Kidannu was able in 367 BC to measure the Solar year to such an accuracy, that today's computers faulted him to only 4 minutes and 30 seconds!! The Chaldeans were also the inventors of the Zodiac system, and were able to calculate the 1/2 and 1/3 roots of numbers to an extreme accuracy that's not different that what we know today*.

2-	لا تنهى عن شئ و تأتي بمثلة يا زميل فلما تطالب الاخرين بدليل فيجب عليك دعم أدعائاتك الواهية بأدلة أيضا .

3-	جلبنا لك أدلة فرفضتها و لم تطعن بها أنت رفضتها بجهل فرفضك لوثائقنا و أدلتنا لا يقدم و لا يؤخر لأنة مجرد رفض ينم عن جهل .

4-	أذا رددت بهذة الطريقة مرة أخرى سأتجاهل ردك لأنك تريد أن تجادل دون دليل 
*


----------



## تيمو (7 يناير 2012)

سأضع هذا الاقتباس فقط لأقول أن كلدان اليوم ما هم إلّا طائفة مسيحية فقط لا غير ...



> Today’s Chaldean term is a pure religious title which dates back originally to the 15th century when the Nestorians of Cyprus and their bishop declared their loyalty to the Roman Catholic Church. Accordingly, Pope Eugene IV in August 7, 1445, published his famous decree to call these new Roman Catholics as Chaldeans to distinguish them from the so called Nestorians. Keep in mind that this was in Cyprus and not in Bet Nahrain.



ولمن أراد التوسّع ، إليك الرابط 
http://www.nineveh.com/The Chaldeans Facts and Fiction.html


----------



## Servant Of Christ (7 يناير 2012)

> التاريخ لا يُكتب على هوانا ، ولا يُكتب لأسباب سياسية ، ولا يعني قبولي بالعهد القديم أن أقبل الإحتلال الإسرائيلي ... فما يُكتب حالياً عن تاريخ مبالغ فيه ومحاولات البعض لإعتبار أنفسهم جزء ممن الكلدانيين القدماء ما هو إلّا محاولات سياسية يسعون من خلالها لطعوجة ولي النصوص التوراتية لتخدم أهداف سياسية فقط لا غير


*
أتحداك أن تأتي بما يدعم هذا الذي تقول بة ...
و أكرر ...دلائل و ليس كلام قهاوي ... *


----------



## تيمو (7 يناير 2012)

> الكثير من المتخلفين ينكرون فضل الكلدان على البشرية و أحدى انجازاتهم بأمتياز هو تقسيم السنة و اليوم و الساعة و التقاسيم الوقتية الاخرى



أتمنى أن تتحاور بلغة أكثر محترمة ، فتعبيرات مثل جهّال ومتخلفين لا تعني شيء ، على الأقل احترم اسم الذي تخدمه.

ما هو دليلك أن كلدان اليوم هم نفسهم هؤلاء؟ إلى الآن لم يُثبت أحد أي شيء ، وما تقولونه لا يعني أي شيء ، فالكلدان بحسب الموسوعة الكاثوليكية عباة عن طائفة مسيحية فقط لا غير تم تسميتهم هكذا لتمييزهم عن النساطرة ، راجع الرابط أعلاه


----------



## ++ كيرلس ++ (7 يناير 2012)

MeToo قال:


> غريب أنك تستنتج أنهم لم يقدّموا شيء معناه أنني أقول عنهم حشرات؟؟ هذه لم أتوقعها منك ...
> 
> على أية حال ، لو كان عنده دليل أن العرب لم يقدّموا شيئاً فليقل ما يشاء ... أمّا أن يقلل من شأن العرب لسبب أنهم عرب ، بدون أي دليل ، فهذا غير مقبول ...
> 
> التاريخ لا يُكتب على هوانا ، ولا يُكتب لأسباب سياسية ، ولا يعني قبولي بالعهد القديم أن أقبل الإحتلال الإسرائيلي ... فما يُكتب حالياً عن تاريخ مبالغ فيه ومحاولات البعض لإعتبار أنفسهم جزء ممن الكلدانيين القدماء ما هو إلّا محاولات سياسية يسعون من خلالها لطعوجة ولي النصوص التوراتية لتخدم أهداف سياسية فقط لا غير



*هو انت مقولتش انهم حشرات بس قلت انهم لم يقدموا شيئا، تقريبا المعنى نفسه وشعور المُتلقّي فسه لكن الكلمات تختلف

من قال أن العرب لم يُقدّموا شيئا؟ يا زلمة المنسف وحده بكفّي 

أي مُجتمع تُقاس إنسانيته بوضع الأقليات فيه، فكلامهم عن العرب بهذه الطريقة هو رد فعل لشيء مُعين، هل توافقني أم لا؟ مثلا المسيحيين في مصر والمسيحيين في الأردن رد فعلهم على الإسلام مُختلف نوعا ما، مع أن كلاهما مسيحي. إذا الموضوع أكبر من مُجرّد كلمات.

التاريخ لا يٌكتب على هوانا، لكن لا تنسَ أن كثيرا من هذا التاريخ مجهول وبعضه مُزوّر. تاريخ العرب قبل الإسلام مُحاط بالغموض بسبب قضاء الإسلام على الكثير منه.

ربط الكلدانيين الحاليين بالكلدانيين القدماء، وتاريخ الكلدان القديم نأخذه من أهل الإختصاص وليس حسب العواطف والآراء الشخصية وهو ما يحاول الأخوة تقديمه.

الإحتلال الإسرائيلي خلّيه على جنب الله يخلّيك 

تم التبليغ عن الموضوع وأتمنى أن يُغلق حتى لا ننزل أكثر في مُستوى الحوار*


----------



## My Rock (7 يناير 2012)

يُغلق بسبب الخروج عن تخصص القسم


----------

